# [Sammelthread] Geheimtipps für PC und Konsolen



## Bonkic (2. März 2014)

*[Sammelthread] Geheimtipps für PC und Konsolen*

keine ahnung, weshalb wir eigentlich noch nicht längst so einen thread haben. 
das angebot ist ja nun schon seit längerem absolut unüberschaubar, dass man das ein oder andere empfehlenswerte spiel ja zwangsläufig verpassen muss. 
was ein geheimtipp ist, das zu entscheiden, obliegt jedem selbst.
was ihr diesbezüglich postet ist auch alleine eure sache (vorstellungen, anfragen etc. - völlig egal).
diskussionen über titel wie gta, cod oder assassins creed sollten hier aber nicht stattfinden, da solche blockbuster wohl wirklich jeder zumindest kennen dürfte.

ich mach mal den anfang mit:* i am alive*

kann dazu jemand was sagen?
würde mich schon irgendwie interessieren. 
aber die wertungen (user und kritik) gehen dermaßen weit auseinander, dass mir das lesen von tests auch nicht so wirklich weiterhilft.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. März 2014)

*I am alive* mochte ich überhaupt nicht. 
Die Steuerung ist fummelig, das Kampfsystem langweilig und unlogisch und die Survival-Aspekte sind auch nicht überzeugend umgesetzt. Atmosphäre ist teilweise ganz nett, die Story zumindest zu Beginn noch interessant. Dazu kommt noch, dass das Balancing besser sein könnte. Ich habe einige Stellen als unnötig schwierig empfunden und war desöfteren gefrustet.
Spielzeit beträgt ca. 4 Stunden. 
Ich würde es eher nicht empfehlen, es ist allerdings wie du auch schon gesagt hast so, dass die Meinungen ziemlich auseinander gehen und ich auch eine Menge Leute kennen, die das Spiel lieben. Deswegen denke ich kannst du für einen geringen Geldbetrag auf Steam eigentlich nichts falsch machen, ich hab es damals für ca. 2 Euro gekauft, war also trotz Entäuschung kein großer Verlust. 

Ein echter Geheimtipp ist für mich *The Swapper*.
Das Spiel ist eine Art Puzzle-Platformer und spielt im Weltall. Man spielt einen Astronauten, der auf ein verlassenes Raumschiff kommt und sich auf die Suche nach Hinweisen über den Verbleib der Crew macht. Als "Waffe" hat man ein Device mit dem man sich selbst klonen kann und mit dem man dann auch seine "Seele" in die Klone reinschießen kann. Man steuert aber zu jedem Zeitpunkt alle Klone (bis zu 4 Stück) gleichzeitig, was zu sehr interessanten und gegen Ende echt knifligen Rätseln führt. Die sich langsam entwickelnde Story ist ziemlich philosophisch und verzwickt, aber trotzdem sehr interessant. 
Von der Grafik her ist das Spiel außerdem top und bietet eine tolle, fast schon Alien-mäßige Atmosphäre. Spielzeit beträgt so um die 6 Stunden. Sollte man imho als Fan des Genres gespielt haben


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2014)

ich finde *Jade Empire* ist kleiner Geheimtipp, da der bei vielen doch schon unter dem Radar läuft, aber wenn man mal das ziemlich selten bediente Genre Wuxia ansehen will, kann man da schon mal nen Blick drauf werfen
Oder auch *The Movies*! Ist jetzt auch echt nicht neu und eher mittelleicht zu bekommen, aber wenn man´s findet und ein WiSim Fan ist und es damals verpasst hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich mach mal den anfang mit:* i am alive*
> 
> kann dazu jemand was sagen?
> würde mich schon irgendwie interessieren.
> aber die wertungen (user und kritik) gehen dermaßen weit auseinander, dass mir das lesen von tests auch nicht so wirklich weiterhilft.


 Also ich war von* I am alive *sehr angetan. 
Ich fand das Setting spannend, das Spielprinzip aus Kletterei, Kämpfen und Haushalten der eigenen Körperkraft / Gesundheit nicht schlecht. Die Kämpfe waren - trotz einigem Trial & Error - erfrischend anders, weil man immer nur wenige Patronen oder Pfeile besaß und deren Einsatz wohl überlegt sein sollte. Fand das hat den Survival-Aspekt nur bestärkt, auch wenn man früher oder später das Verhalten der Gegner situationsbedingt schnell einschätzen konnte.
Hab mir etwas mehr Zeit dafür gelassen und kam auf 7 Stunden Spielzeit, bei 7 Euro Investition. Hab's nicht bereut. Sicherlich war einiges an dem Spiel ausbaufähig, aber als Low-Budget-Download-Titel hat es im Survival-Action-Genre mMn einen interessanten und ambitonierten Ansatz. Wünschte es würde mehr Spiele dieser Sorte geben, nur eben umfangreicher und ausgereifter.

Aber es ist mit Sicherheit ein Spiel, das nicht jeder lieben kann/wird, daher eine nicht-bindende Empfehlung meinerseits.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2014)

Auch ich hab einen Geheimtip:

*Pinball FX2.*

Sehr hübscher Flipper, erinnert stark an die gute alte Zeit, als *Pro Pinball* das Aushängeschild seines Genres war (falls das überhaupt nocht jemand hier weiss ).
Das Feine an Pinball FX2: Der Anfangs-Tisch (Sorcerer's Lair) ist kostenlos, weitere Tische kann man sich als Themen-Packs (Marvel, Star Wars etc.) dazukaufen. Zur Zeit sind es über 30 Tische, und die Entwickler sind weiterhin fleissig.


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2014)

interesant
bei der Version aus dem Windows Store vin Win8 ist der Mars Tisch dabei
Ansonsten ja, das schon ganz netter Flipper, der sich auch eigentlich ganz gut mit Gamepad Steuern lässt
Und nja, wer Win8 hat, kann das an 2 Tischen spielen, wobei mir der besser als Mars gefällt


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2014)

Outlast - ein "Horror"-Spiel, aber kein Shooter. Man ist ein Reporter, der in einer alten Irrenanstalt über seltsame Vorgänge nachforschen will. Dabei nutzt man auch eine Kamera, durch die man ggf. "interessante" Dinge entdecken kann, auch eine Nachtsicht ist dabei - im Laufe des Spiels wird man dann immer wieder verfolgt, muss sich verstecken, um zu überleben.

 Ich hab es zwar noch nicht so lange spielen können, aber die Atmosphäre ist echt sehr "horrifying"    und bisher als einziger Minuspunkt: es scheint sehr linear zu sein, also man MUSS zB in das Zimmer rechts reingehen, weil es woanders gar nicht weitergeht - kann aber sein, dass es später noch "freier" wird.


----------



## PcJuenger (2. März 2014)

Also was ich Jedem ans Herz lege, ist *Arcanum: Von Dampfmaschienen und Magie
*Das Spiel ist uralt, hat so manchen Bug und von der Grafik bekommt man heute Augenkrebs, aber es ist dennoch eine Perle, die mich nicht mehr losgelassen hat: Von der Steampunkrevolution und den daraus folgenden Konflikten der industrialisierten Völker mit den eher naturverbundenen Magievölkern, den jeweiligen kleinen und großen Krisen und der interessanten Hauptstory hinüber zu der sehr erwachsenen Atmo trotz ab 12 Siegel und dem für mich äußerst lustigen Fakt, dass der stärkste Verbündete, den man haben konnte, ein Hund war, der auf maximalem Level alles zerrissen hat, sei es nun Dämon oder menschlicher Feind 
Ach ja, zudem gab es ein Rufsystem, dass Gute und schlechte Taten belohnte, sowie eine Polung auf Technik oder Magie. Beispiel: Hatte man eine bestimmte Menge an Zaubern gelernt, die mMn ziemlich interessant waren (Es gab Verwandlungen und Zersetzung, Blitzzauber und noch viele andere lustige Sachen, ist allerdings zu lange her, um mich im Detail daran erinnern zu können.), durfte man nicht mehr mit der Bahn fahren, da man sonst die Geräte stören würde. 
Als Techniker konnte man sehr viele Sachen selbst craften, wie Gewehre, Rüstungen, einen Blitzstab ect.

Alles in allem ein super RPG mit ein paar Bugs, wer das verschmerzen kann und auf Steampunk steht UND wem die Grafik nicht nach 2 Sekunden das Hirn schmilzt, der kann bedenkenlos zuschlagen


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2014)

aktueller geheimtipp wäre *velvet assassin*. 
aktuell deshalb, weil es das stealth-spiel momentan bei steam quasi geschenkt gibt. 
da kann man wohl nicht allzu viel falsch machen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2014)

bei steam gibts grad the last express von jordan mechner (prince of persia) für 2,39.
wollte ich immer mal spielen, bin aber nie dazugekommen.

lohnt sichs noch oder stimmts, was der kollege bei metacritic sagt: 



> What  Howard the Duck is to movies The Last Express is to video games. The  nerds prove their uberness by loving the game or movie the masses  justifiably hate. This is a bad game. Scratch that. It's horrible. It's  neither fun nor interesting and it's only allure is in the "gee whiz"  factor that builds credibility among wanna-be game designers. It has  retroscoping! So what? It's boring. It's in real time! So what? It's not  fun. Lets look at the fundamental truth of this game. Imagine that  someone dumped you in the middle of a maze and told you that you had one  hour to get out. You know nothing about the size or the shape of the  maze or where the exit is located. If you make a wrong turn, you die.  (Which you will do a lot in this game for reasons that are at best  inexplicable and at worst laughable). If you die you get to start the  maze over or rewind the game to some arbitrary point in time in the  past.. That's all there is to the game. Live and hour and get out. There  is no plot, no hints. You just guess then die. Guess then die. Guess  and live for a few minutes until the 'guess then die' mechanic starts  all over again. And this is FUN FUN FUN because some masochists keep  insisting it is. Don't believe them.  Howard the Duck is a horrible  movie and this is a horrible game


vor allem der punkt mit den angeblich dauernden und unerwarteten toden, schreckt mich doch einigermaßen ab.
darauf hab ich nämlich nun wirklich überhaupt keinen bock. 
dafür wären auch noch 2,39 zu viel...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei steam gibts grad the last express von jordan mechner (prince of persia) für 2,39.
> wollte ich immer mal spielen, bin aber nie dazugekommen.
> 
> lohnt sichs noch oder stimmts, was der kollege bei metacritic sagt:
> ...


 Hmm... Ich (als eingefleischter Adventure-Crack) muss sagen:
"The Last Express" ist ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert. Für den Titel steht das Szenario, welches nicht umsonst an "Mord im Orient-Express" erinnert. Der Look ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber auch ziemlich einzigartig. Die Atmo empfand ich recht gut.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Rätsel war anspruchsvoll, daher würde ich diesen Titel keinem Genre-Anfänger empfehlen.

Was mich allerdings sehr gestört hat:
Die sich wiederholenden Action-Sequenzen kosten Nerven (eben wegen vielen Tode die man sterben kann), und weil das Spiel in Echtzeit abläuft, ist für mich kein entspannendes Spielerlebnis vorhanden. Die Uhr tickt immer mit, und sowas möchte ich in keinem Adventure ernsthaft haben.

Es ist ein Exot unter den alten Adventures. Entweder man mag es, weil es so ganz anders ist als die Konkurrenz, oder man wird nie damit warm.


----------



## svd (30. April 2014)

Hmm, wenn du was mit "Jordan Mechner" und "Orient" spielen magst, würde ich im übertragenen Sinne bei "Broderbund" und "Fez" suchen, ultimativ bei "Koala Lumpur: Journey to the Edge" (1997) landen. 

Die "Pink Panther" Adventures waren auch klasse. Vor allem sein Sprecher Niels "Roger Moore" Clausnitzer. (Oh! RIP 03/2014!)


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2014)

danke für die antworten.
habs mir nicht zugelegt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Jetzt muss ich mal an die anderen Gamer wenden.

Im HumbleBundle-Store gibt es das RTS-Game *Halo - Spartan Assault* für 2,99€.

Mich würde euer Feedback dazu interessieren. Lohnt sich diese Halo-Abkoppelung ?


----------



## svd (6. Mai 2014)

Bist du dir sicher, dass es ein RTS ist? 

Soweit ich weiß, ist "Spartan Assault" ein typischer Twin-Stick-Shooter für Tablet und Smartphone gewesen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass es ein RTS ist?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, ist "Spartan Assault" ein typischer Twin-Stick-Shooter für Tablet und Smartphone gewesen...


 Ach, dann hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung. Nichtsdestotrotz: Hot or not ?


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach, dann hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung. Nichtsdestotrotz: Hot or not ?


 
was du meinst ist Halo Wars


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> was du meinst ist Halo Wars


 Ähh... Okay, genug der Verwirrung. 

Ich meine definitiv dies hier:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/halo_spartanassault_storefront

Also: Lohnt sich das ?


----------



## svd (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn du ein großer HALO Fan bist, dir vlt. fünf Stunden Spielzeit genug sind, kannst du das schon kaufen.
Ein wirklicher Geheimtipp wird's aber wohl nicht sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe Halo als klassischen Ego-Shooter für eine gute eigenständige Marke im Genre, wäre Portierungen von Teil 3 und 4 gar nicht abgeneigt. Aber ob Spartan Assault ähnliche Begeisterung hervorrufen kann... Schwer zu urteilen.


----------



## Desotho (10. Mai 2014)

Ein Coop Tipp ist auf jeden Fall Magicka. Schöner Humor, man bastelt seine Spells frei aus 10 Elementen zusammen und Friendly Fire.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OrNjlC0vgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2014)

hab mir eben thunder wolves für gewaltige 1,99 geleistet.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_u6Jp_Kx0EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



hirnloses geballer und doofe sprüche - könnte genau das richtige für zwischendurch sein.


----------



## tali1804 (28. Mai 2014)

Ein guter Tipp für Zombieliebhaber ist State of Decay. Kostet zurzeit 18,99 auf Steam, aber wenn ihr bischen wartet kann es auch wieder im Angebot sein für die Hälfte des Preises. Das Spiel kam im November 2013 raus und ist ein Singleplayer Spiel dass sehr gut ist. 

Du lenkst dort eine Gruppe Überlebender und versuchst mit den Ressourcen klarzukommen, du musst dort deine eigene Basis aufbauen und so weiter. 
Die Story ziemlich gelungen und das beste des Spiels ist der Permantdeath. Wenn ein Charakter deiner Gruppe stirbt dann bleibt er für immer tot und deine Gruppe verringert sich dannn halt. Wenn du aber zu viele sterben lässt fehlen sie dir, du brauchst die Leute für die Basen, Missionen und so weiter. 

Ein weiteres gutes Zombiespiel seit  Walking Dead 

Derzeit gibt es ein DLC Breakdown dass ich euch nicht raten würde zu kaufen, weil man hier nur die gleiche Map wie im Originalspiel hat und hier nur so lange wie möglich überleben soll. 

Am 30. Mai kommt das zweite DLC Lifeline raus, was dann wieder eine Story und eine neue Map bringen soll

Das Spiel gibts für PC und Xbox360 

State of Decay: Lifeline-DLC und Title Update 5 erscheinen am Freitag

State of Decay on Steam


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Juli 2014)

Ich warte nach wie vor auf Chasm. Soll Ende des Jahres für PC und PS4 kommen.

Chasm


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2014)

soll ich mir enslaved für 4,99 leisten?

Save 75% on ENSLAVED™: Odyssey to the West™ Premium Edition on Steam

taugt die pc-umsetzung?


----------



## MichaelG (9. Oktober 2014)

Hab gehört der Port soll eher mäßig bis gruselig sein. Würde an Deiner Stelle mal nach Reviews googlen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> soll ich mir enslaved für 4,99 leisten?
> 
> Save 75% on ENSLAVED™: Odyssey to the West™ Premium Edition on Steam
> 
> taugt die pc-umsetzung?


Pro:
- Top-Motion-Capturing-Performance von Andy Serkis
- gut ausgearbeitete Protagonisten
- schöne Mischung aus Kämpfen und Klettern
- 1a-Lokalisation

Contra:
- mieser PC-Port (starkes Tearing, augentränender Blur-Effekt, matschige Texturen, katastrophale 16:9-Unterstützung,...)
- schlechte M+T-Konfiguration
- sehr linear


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2014)

im aktuellen humble weekly bundle ist ein richtiges kleinod enthalten, von dem zumindest ich noch nie was gehört hab:
*gas guzzlers extreme*; ein arcade-racer im stile von blur, split/second, mario kart, road rash usw usw. 

macht (zwischendurch) richtig laune und ist auch technisch gut gelungen, finde ich. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNjJBx-4Ots

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht ist der dämliche name schuld, dass es so wenig beachtung gefunden hat.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Februar 2015)

Ich nenn hier mal *Republique Remastered*.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uM3_YLnDIOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das Spiel ist wohl bisher nur für den mobilen Markt, am 26. Februar wird es dann auf Steam verfügbar sein.
Ein doch sehr ansprechendes Szenario, in dem man, nur mit Hilfe von Hacken, den Hauptcharakter durch die Handlung lotsen muss.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2015)

kennt jemand *homesick*?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KvgtKB6MLSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



das macht einen richtig coolen eindruck.
gibts seit ein paar wochen bei steam. bis heute nie davon gehört.


----------



## djphilzen (17. Juni 2015)

*Homesick* hab' ich vor ein paar Wochen bei Gronk gesehen. Hab mir die ersten 2 Folgen angeschaut, atmosphärisch megahammer, bin aber noch nicht dazugekommen es weiterzuschauen bzw. selber zu kaufen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2015)

hat davon schon mal jemand gehört? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1dexolnLNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Blues and Bullets on Steam

macht auf jeden fall einen sehr interessanten eindruck.


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2015)

taugt *the long dark*?
das macht mich nämlich irgendwie ziemlich an, obwohl ich eigentlich kein großer fan von survival-spielen bin (glaub ich zumindest).


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2015)

Kannst ja kurz in ein Let's Play reinschauen. Ich find's einerseits ansprechend, andererseits aber auch nervig. Man muss schon auf Ressourcenmanagement stehen und ggf. sucht man sich dumm und dämlich nach dem Gewehr. 
Allerdings ist es länger her, dass ich bei Gronkh (jaja, schlagt mich) zusah.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> taugt *the long dark*?
> das macht mich nämlich irgendwie ziemlich an, obwohl ich eigentlich keiner großer fan von survival-spielen bin (glaub ich zumindest).



Ein "äußerst positives" Rating sieht man auf Steam bei über 10.000 Bewertungen nur selten. Wie ich das sehe, wird auch stetig weiter dran gearbeitet und vor ein paar Wochen gab es ein großes Update, was unter anderem noch mal einen lang erwarteten Performance-Schub mit sich brachte. Alles, was ich bislang davon gehört habe, war auch positiv und die Kritik bezog sich meist auf die Aspekte, die entweder im Rahmen der noch laufenden Entwicklung bereits aus der Welt geschafft wurden oder noch werden sollen. Im Grunde ist es also Geschmackssache. Steht auf jeden Fall auch auf meiner Liste, aber später. Momentan habe ich genug zu tun. 

Blues und Bullets, das du im August ein Posting weiter oben verlinkt hast, kostet aktuell übrigens nur etwas mehr als drei Euro für die erste Episode. Die anderen vier wurden noch nicht veröffentlicht. Habe da mal zugeschlagen, weil ich es auch schon eine Weile im Blick hatte und ich bei dem Preis vermutlich nichts falsch mache. Aber erst widme ich mich Tales from the Borderlands.


----------



## Homerous (27. November 2015)

*Everybody's Gone to the Rapture* von The Chinese Room.
Mein erster Walking-Simulator. Klasse Grafik, klasse Soundtrack (Klassik, wem's gefällt), klasse Story(s), zumindest gute deutsche Synchronisation. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Einziges Manko ist es, das überall Fahrzeuge rumstehen, man selber aber nur laufen kann: Wie oft stand ich vor dem x-ten Jeep oder Kleinwagen und haute auf die X-Taste meiner PS4, um einzusteigen! Macht mich immer noch halb wahnsinnig. Ach ja, ist nur für die PlayStation.


----------



## JenOfFear (29. November 2015)

Also mein Geheim Tipp ist.. oder sind: The Park, Ori and the Blind forest.. fran bow, Five Nights at Freddys  (kommt auch bald bei mir) 
LG JenOfFear


----------



## JenOfFear (29. November 2015)

Das kenne ich... ich als Lost place fan .. finde das total schön gemacht!


----------



## D-Wave (12. März 2016)

Mein Geheim Tipp

Wie umgeht man den SecuRom Schutz 2016. Der nicht mehr funktioniert?

Antwort: Stellt euer PC Datum auf 2013. ;D

Damit lässt sich Crysis Warhead, GTA4 + GTA Episodes from Liberty City wieder installieren und spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2016)

Securom funktioniert nur wegen dem Datum nicht? Das ist ja mal dreist, den Kopierschutz so zu entwickeln, daß Spiele ab einem gewissen Punkt absichtlich nicht mehr spielbar sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Securom funktioniert nur wegen dem Datum nicht? Das ist ja mal dreist, den Kopierschutz so zu entwickeln, daß Spiele ab einem gewissen Punkt absichtlich nicht mehr spielbar sind.


Nicht dreist, sondern vielmehr idiotisch. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2016)

*[Sammelthread] Geheimtipps für PC und Konsolen*

Das auch. Aber so vermutlich gedacht, um neuen Bedarf (Verkäufe) zu schüren. Wenn es nur am Datum liegt wäre es doch sicher ein leichtes diesen "Bug" herauszufixen wenn man denn wöllte.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2016)

securom hat wohl einen release-date-check.
eigentlich sollte der aber funktionieren, sobald eine internetverbindung besteht.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2016)

Und warum funktionieren dann Games mit diesem Schutz unter normalen Bedingungen nicht?

Securom ist genau so ein bescheidenes System wie Safedisc und Starforce.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2016)

was fragst du mich das; bin ich sony-mitarbeiter? 

außerdem funktioniert es doch meines wissens nach unter "normalen" bedingungen, zumindest sollte es das.
hab ich doch grad geschrieben. 
dass securom eine frechheit sondergleichen (mit einnisten im kernel und solchen dingen) ist bzw war, ist ja nun nichts neues.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. März 2016)

SecuROM funktionierte bei mir in der original Boxed-Version von GTA IV nur mit Glück, bei der Complete Edition hatte ich keinerlei Probleme beim aktivieren.


----------



## D-Wave (13. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht dreist, sondern vielmehr idiotisch. ^^



Nop ihr habt das falsch verstanden. Windows hat ein Update rausgebracht das den Schutz untauglich macht. SecuRom selber funktioniert aber mit der Verbindung auch nicht mehr. Mit dem Datum kann man halt vorgaukeln es wäre nicht mehr so und das Spiel ist längst Aktiv. Naja vl ist es Illegal was ich sage aber einige Testversionen funktionieren ähnlich. Hab da so ein Programm da kann man der EXE vorgaukeln es wäre für immer die Testphase womit es dann zur Vollversion mutiert.

Bei SecuRom hab ich Hilfe bei Rockstar Games bekommen. Ich wollte ja einen Steam Code anfordern für GTA4 usw. Aber die Antwort war nein Spieler der Laden Version bekommen nix ersetzt. Frechheit ist halt das sie dran schuld sind mit ihrem Schutz. Aber ich bin Hartnäckig geblieben. Und das war ein ganz schönes E-Mail Gefecht. 

Denuvo ist dann wieder so ne tolle Sache, bei Rise of the Tombraider und Just Cause 3 gehts los. Bis dann wieder nichts mehr funktioniert, aber diesemal wird dann der Trick mit dem Datum nicht mehr funktionieren... Und das bei der Installation. Diese Games werden bei mir diesmal von Anfang an nicht gekauft.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2016)

*kathy rain* - für fans von oldschool-adventures von sierra oder lucasfilm etc.
macht 'nen interessanten eindruck.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rCa2ZNQaaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Kathy Rain on Steam


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2016)

hat jemand 1979 gespielt?
lohnt sichs? 
gibts nämlich grad für die hälfte bei steam: 
Save 50% on 1979 Revolution: Black Friday on Steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hat jemand 1979 gespielt?



Matthias hatte es getestet: 1979 Revolution: Black Friday im Test - Iran einmal anders


----------



## Morrey (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich möchte euch Deadly Premonition empfehlen.
Es ist ziemlich atmosphärisch, eine tolle Story und einen genialen Humor.
Es wechseln sich Horror- und "Normale" Passagen ab, daher wird es auch nicht eintönig.
Aber eine Warnung: es ist etwas altbacken in punkto Grafik und Steuerung - man sollte schon lust auf Retro haben, wenn man sich darauf einlässt 
Soweit ich weiß gibt es das Spiel für PS3 und Steam.


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. Dezember 2016)

Morrey schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch Deadly Premonition empfehlen.
> Es ist ziemlich atmosphärisch, eine tolle Story und einen genialen Humor.
> Es wechseln sich Horror- und "Normale" Passagen ab, daher wird es auch nicht eintönig.
> Aber eine Warnung: es ist etwas altbacken in punkto Grafik und Steuerung - man sollte schon lust auf Retro haben, wenn man sich darauf einlässt
> Soweit ich weiß gibt es das Spiel für PS3 und Steam.


An sich mag das ein guter Tipp sein , hab gestern gemerkt das ich dieses Spiel ja bei Steam habe.Nur leider ist es nicht spielbar unter Windows 10 x64 sondern stürzt nach dem Klick auf Play im Launcher sofort ab mit der Meldung es funktioniert nicht mehr.Muss ich mich die Tage mal schlau machen wie man dieses Game zum laufen bringt.


----------



## djcologneandy (8. September 2017)

hattge soeben nen megatext geschrieben und ihn dann leider ausversehen gelöscht aber zum aktuellen zeitgeschehen passend würde ich euch nen antesten von DEFCON ratten nen spiel das es bei ebay meist fürnen euro gibt wo ihr strategiemässig einen atomkrieg nachspielen könnt,keine megagrafik aber ne liebe zum detail und spannung pur hat man den dreh erstmal raus,mehr fesselnd als so manches millionen dollar game !!


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2017)

auch an dieser stelle muss ich noch mal *hue* erwähnen.
hab wirklich jede minute genossen, auch wenn der ein oder andere frustmoment dabei war.
das spielprinzip (siehe trailer) ist schnell verstanden, die rätsel zwar mitunter schwer aber niemals so, dass man die flinte ins korn schmeißen müsste.
keine ahnung, weshalb *hue* so untergegangen ist. ich hab jedenfalls zuvor noch nie was davon gehört.

*hue* gibts derzeit gratis via ps plus, bei steam ist der preis noch bis mitte oktober auf knapp 4 euro gesenkt. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=coKjsUpdAXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2017)

mal was anderes:
*trüberbrook* ist ein adventure aus deutschland, das in deutschland zur zeit des kalten krieges spielt.
momentan läuft noch die crowdfunding-kampagne und das offenbar relativ erfolgreich. 
der release ist aber wohl schon sicher (pc und konsolen).





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unNPxeHq-fo:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1995524156/truberbrook-a-nerd-saves-the-world


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2018)

* crossing souls* (heute erschienen):
zum launch liegt der preis bei gerade mal 11,99 euro. 
wer auf die 80iger steht und mit pixelart zurecht kommt, soltle auf jeden fall reinschauen.
scheint ein wirklich tolles spiel geworden zu sein. gibt auch ne demo.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXQ0chPzJ_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2018)

*Celeste* - Wer Platformer mag, der wird das Spiel lieben. Hier die ersten 9 Minuten des Spiels:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bM0uEAis14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> * crossing souls* (heute erschienen):
> zum launch liegt der preis bei gerade mal 11,99 euro.
> wer auf die 80iger steht und mit pixelart zurecht kommt, soltle auf jeden fall reinschauen.
> scheint ein wirklich tolles spiel geworden zu sein. gibt auch ne demo.
> ...



... witzigerweise hab ich den Titel am WE durch Zufall entdeckt und fand ihn irgendwie interessant! Danke für den Hinweis bzgl. Demo!


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2018)

*where the water tastes like whine* ist mir durch zufall über den weg gelaufen. macht einen ziemlich interessanten eindruck. vielleicht stoßen die mainstream-medien ja auch noch darauf. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkTv1JLl9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Where the Water Tastes Like Wine on Steam
übrigens ist melissa hutchison (clem in the walking dead) als sprecherin mit von der partie.


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2018)

*marie's room*

schon seit einigen monaten bei steam erhältlich. eben erstmals davon gehört. scheint ein sehr kurzes vergnügen zu sein, dennoch sind die bewertungen überragend. als offensichtliches vorbild dürfte life is strange gedient haben. die screenshots lassen fast schon asset-klau vermuten. das beste an  marie's room: es kostet keinen cent!

https://store.steampowered.com/app/648390/Maries_Room/


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2018)

*unforeseen incidents* - klassisches mystery-adventure aus deutschen landen (backwood entertainment). als inspirationsquellen dürften wohl ua akte x und stranger things gedient haben.  wertungen sind gut bis sehr gut. hätte sicher ein wenig mehr aufmerksamkeit verdient. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HmzyJqIH3c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/501790/Unforeseen_Incidents/?curator_clanid=33051363


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2018)

heute erneut ein spiel aus deutscher produktion: *crosscode* ist nach jahrelanger early-access-phase erschienen. die bewertungen bei steam sind absolut überragend. 'ne demo gibts auch.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kkk_omvFSOU:19

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/368340/CrossCode/


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2018)

*Return of the Obra Dinn.*

Ein Adventure/-Rätselspiel mit einem einzigartigen Stil. Hat bei metacritic bisher einen Durchschnitt von 91 und 98% der Reviews auf Steam sind positiv.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILolesm8kFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Return of the Obra Dinn.*
> 
> Ein Adventure/-Rätselspiel mit einem einzigartigen Stil. Hat bei metacritic bisher einen Durchschnitt von 91 und 98% der Reviews auf Steam sind positiv.
> 
> ...


Jupp! Hab gestern auch darüber gelesen. Ist vom "Papers, please"-Macher. Kann also wieder nur ein Hit werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2018)

Nach dem neuen Larry Laffer darf man sich auch im nächsten Jahr auf weiteres Adventure-Futter freuen. "3 Minutes to Midnight" kommt wohl erst Mitte 2019 raus, verspricht aber ein sehr humorvolles Spiel vom Schlage "Monkey Island" zu werden.

https://scarecrow-studio.com/3-minutes-to-midnight-point-and-click-adventure-game/





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7atCNqQ5Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Behalte ich definitiv im Auge. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2018)

passend zum heutigen "schicksalstag" der deutschen erscheint mit *11:11 - memories retold* (pc, ps4, xbone) ein wie ich finde sehr interessanter titel, der von pcgames leider ebenfalls konsequent ignoriert wird. ist bestimmt kein blockbuster, aber die ein oder andere news hätte es durchaus sein durfen. die bisherigen wertungen passen jedenfalls. erfreulich ist auch die preisansetzung von nur 24,99 euro.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVgzCv4P3ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2018)

Apropos konsequent ignoriert.

*Gris* von Devolver Digital.
Ein wirklich wunderschönes Artdesign und wird noch dieses Jahr erscheinen. Für PC und Switch.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvECQlxrhbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Thief of Thieves*
Spielbare Comicbuchumsetzung, handlungsgetriebenes Adventure basierend auf dem gleichnamigen Werk von Robert Kirkman.
Schon vor einiger Zeit erschienen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vn5B8PW3rnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2018)

*gris* hab ich schon seit längerem auf dem zettel, von *thief of thieves* hab ich aber tatsächlich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *gris* hab ich schon seit längerem auf dem zettel, von *thief of thieves* hab ich aber tatsächlich noch nie was gehört.


Bei mir genau andersherum. Wenn Thief Oh Thieves deutsche Untertitel hätte Stände es längst in meiner Wishlist.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei mir genau andersherum. Wenn Thief Oh Thieves deutsche Untertitel hätte Stände es längst in meiner Wishlist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Das kannst du dem Entwickler aber nicht verübeln, das ist ein wirklich kleines finnisches Entwicklerteam. Und das Spiel läuft ziemlich unterm Radar.
Da würden eher Fanübersetzungen in Frage kommen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2018)

*catastronauts* ist eine mischung aus overcooked und ftl, erhältlich für pc und konsolen (switch demnächst erst).
soll brutal schwer sein. alleine sollte man gar nicht erst anfangen, heißt es. offenbar nur lokal, kein online-coop leider.
preis: ~ 15 euro.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LwjeGZyqM5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2018)

nach 11:11 - memories retold, das von pcgames leider nach wie vor komplett ignoriert wird, ist heute mit *my memory of us* ein weiteres antikriegsspiel dran:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=di18oL5oCic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



die geschichte spielt, auch wenn das auf den ersten blick gar nicht so wirklich ersichtlich ist, im warschauer ghetto. action gibt's nicht. es handelt sich um ein rätsel-adventure.
erhältlich ist my memory of us für pc und konsolen. der preis liegt bei 15 bis 20 euro.


----------



## McDrake (28. November 2018)

Da wärs halt eben auch förderlich, wenn User wieder Tests hochladen könnte. Diese kurz duchzuschauen wäre auch nicht mehr Aufwand, als per Google News zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da wärs halt eben auch förderlich, wenn User wieder Tests hochladen könnte. Diese kurz duchzuschauen wäre auch nicht mehr Aufwand, als per Google News zusammen zu stellen.


Ich wäre absolut dafür. Gerade unbekanntere Indie-Titel spiele ich gerne und könnte anhand eigener Reviews besondere Empfehlungen aussprechen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2018)

*old man's journey*, ein hübsches rätseladventure aus österreich.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJ29Ql3xDhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



gibts für so ziemlich jede plattform und kostet nur ein paar euro.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2018)

das oben erwähnte *gris* ist übrigens heute für pc und switch erschienen!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdrvV25zoA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Exar-K (13. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *old man's journey*, ein hübsches rätseladventure aus österreich.


Hab ich vor einigen Monaten auf der Switch durchgespielt.
Schöner Titel, hübsch gezeichnet, entspanntes Gameplay und Rätsel.
Allerdings auch etwas traurig.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das oben erwähnte *gris* ist übrigens heute für pc und switch erschienen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gris ist nun auch profitabel. 
Ist bei mir ein heißer Kandidat, mir das Spiel über die Festtage zu holen.

Gris: Entwicklungskosten wurden nach einer Woche wieder eingenommen - 4Players.de


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2019)

Der* PC Building Simulator* ist aus dem Early Access-Status raus. 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/621060/PC_Building_Simulator/


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der* PC Building Simulator* ist aus dem Early Access-Status raus.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/621060/PC_Building_Simulator/



... und, taugt das was? 

Ich hab noch nie solch ein Simulator-Spiel am PC gespielt.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2019)

es kommt ein remaster des rts-klassikers swine!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNqSPNrK-JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/944010/SWINE_HD_Remaster/

viel mehr als hd-isierte optik scheints nicht zu geben, was irgendwie ein bißchen wenig nach fast 20 jahren ist.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Februar 2019)

pr(a)ey for the gods ist seit einigen tagen schon im early access. ganz verpasst.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mt9_n9pGurA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/494430/Praey_for_the_Gods/


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2019)

... ist es denn gut? 

Ich bin durch Zufall drüber gestolpert.


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2019)

*vaporum* ist auch so ein spiel, das bislang völlig an mir vorbeigegangen ist. 
scheint eine art legend of grimrock mit steampunk-setting zu sein, und ist schon seit ende 2017 für den pc erhältlich.
im april 19 folgen umsetzungen für ps4 / xbone und switch.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZocWMDOwkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/629690/Vaporum/?l=german (auch bei gog)


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2019)

*warparty* könnte ein geheimtipp für fans klassischer echtzeitstrategie (inkl. basenbau) sein. 
finaler release ist am 28. märz auf pc und konsolen. und ja, es soll dann auch eine solo-kampagne geben!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ez7iAYcr_ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/777770/Warparty/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2019)

In diesem Jahr erscheint die Grafiknovelle *Blacksad*, basierend auf der gleichnamigen französischen Comicband-Reihe. Ein Film Noir-Krimi der zu Zeiten der 1940er/1950er Jahre spielt und mit anthropomorphen Figuren gespickt ist. Sieht äußerst vielversprechend aus, zumal es von Pendulo Studios entwickelt wird und sich an Interaktiven Filmen a la Telltale zu orientieren scheint. Und was haben die früher geschaffen? Genau. Die "Runaway"-Trilogie. Sollte man sich merken. 

https://youtu.be/f1ijmhJg9SM

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2019)

schon vor einigen wochen ist *toejam & earl: back in the groove* erschienen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4rPHMw5F-GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/516110/ToeJam__Earl_Back_in_the_Groove/

die fortsetzung des sega-klassikers ist für pc und konsolen erhältlich. preis liegt bei knapp 20 euro.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. April 2019)

*Pathway*
Das gehört in ein Museum!

Spiel stammt aus Deutschland und wird in wenigen Tagen veröffentlicht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wesvzmNEMpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2019)

was für hardcore-simulanten: es gibt ein neues *wolfpack*, offenbar ist der name nicht geschützt.
befindet sich momentan noch im early access und wird von gerade mal 2 leutchen entwickelt.
grafische wunderdinge sollte man also eher nicht erwarten. der fokus liegt auf koop-gameplay.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETgd7aA5B8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/490920/Wolfpack/


----------



## MichaelG (10. April 2019)

*[Sammelthread] Geheimtipps für PC und Konsolen*

Das optische Levelqualität von Silent Hunter 3 reicht mir auch vollkommen. Und ich hoffe, daß das Spiel auch solo spielbar sein wird, befürchte aber daß es ein reines Koop-MP-Spiel wird. Schade eigentlich.  Reizen würde es mich ungemein.


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *Pathway*
> Das gehört in ein Museum!
> 
> Spiel stammt aus Deutschland und wird in wenigen Tagen veröffentlicht.
> ...



gefällt mir. und die wertungen scheinen auch zu passen. bei steam siehts ein bißchen anders aus ("nur" 66% positiv).
ich hoffe auf ne switch-version, die ja mit einiger sicherheit kommen dürfte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gefällt mir. und die wertungen scheinen auch zu passen. bei steam siehts ein bißchen anders aus ("nur" 66% positiv).
> ich hoffe auf ne switch-version, die ja mit einiger sicherheit kommen dürfte.


War gerade am überlegen was mir an dem Spiel bzw. Titel so merkwürdig vertraut vorkommt... Bis mir auffiel dass es dieselben Entwickler von "Halfway" sind. Sehr kreativ in der Titelvergabe sind die scheinbar nicht. ^^

Und wow, endlich mal deutsche Texte von Beginn an. Auf solche für "Halfway" warte ich bis heute, sonst hätte ich mir das Teil längst angeschafft.

Habs mir auf die Wishlist gesetzt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2019)

passt hier nicht so wirklich, aber ich post es doch mal hier rein: der klassiker *xiii* erhält ein remake:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I0N0tZFx4KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



release ist am 13. november auf pc und konsolen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2019)

Heute ist das Horror-Adventure *Lorelai *erschienen.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/593960/Lorelai/





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toKfspeJqrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wer Entwickler Harvester Games kennt und bereits deren vorherige Titel *The Cat Lady* und *Downfall *zu schätzen wusste kann sich auch hier wieder auf zünftige Rätselkost und verstörende Bildsprache einstellen.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In diesem Jahr erscheint die Grafiknovelle *Blacksad*, basierend auf der gleichnamigen französischen Comicband-Reihe. Ein Film Noir-Krimi der zu Zeiten der 1940er/1950er Jahre spielt und mit anthropomorphen Figuren gespickt ist. Sieht äußerst vielversprechend aus, zumal es von Pendulo Studios entwickelt wird und sich an Interaktiven Filmen a la Telltale zu orientieren scheint. Und was haben die früher geschaffen? Genau. Die "Runaway"-Trilogie. Sollte man sich merken.
> 
> https://youtu.be/f1ijmhJg9SM
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



interessant! erinnert mich stark an wolf among us.
release ist übrigens am 26. september auf pc und konsolen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6lKwaZPrcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2019)

*ultracore* (ehemals (project) hardcore). sieht schwer nach turrican oder contra aus.
das spiel hat ne bewegte geschichte hinter sich: ursprünglicher entwickler war dice (battlefield)!
allerdings wurde ultracore, obschon fast fertig, vor inzwischen 25 jahren eingestampft, weil 2d-pixelgrafik nicht mehr angesagt war. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_RDRQcBmEzE:73

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



release ist im mai oder juni auf ps4, ps vita und switch. weitere umsetzungen sind aber wohl kaum ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2019)

irgendwie muss ich die news zu *1983* verpasst haben; dürfte gewissermaßen rising stom im kalten krieg sein. ist jedenfalls von den selben entwicklern (antimatter):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1u9oyFkXca4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



wurde schon vor einigen wochen vorgestellt. bin durch zufall draufgestoßen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2019)

mit *heavens vault* ist vor nem knappen monat ein, wie ich finde, äußerst interessantes adventure erschienen!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghsVOE93C9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/774201/Heavens_Vault/

erhältlich bislang nur für pc und ps4. ne demo gibts auch. preis liegt bei um die 20 euro, die ich wohl in bälde investieren werde.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2019)

*end state* ist 'ne art anti-terror-xcom und macht mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich an, von dem was bislang zu sehen war.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sky-FzyXIBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/580640/End_State/
early-access-release soll "soon" sein. darauf verlassen würd ich mich aber nicht, offenbar läuft die entwicklung schon seit mehreren jahren.
mit updates haben es die macher anscheinend auch nicht so. wäre schade, würde es gar nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *end state* ist 'ne art anti-terror-xcom


Klingt super!
Deine Schilderungen weiter unten klingen aber weniger gut.
Naja, vllt. bringt das EA Release ja den nötigen Geldsegen und Ansporn.

Ich werd es auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!
Wie bist du auf das Spiel gestoßen?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie bist du auf das Spiel gestoßen?



keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt. irgendwo drüber gestolpert, vermutlich bei youtube oder twitter.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2019)

*american fugitive* scheint ne art top-down-gta zu sein. 
macht nen interessanten eindruck, könnte aber auch totaler müll sein. trau mir keine einschätzung zu.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61r48UV2oW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


ob was taugt, werden wir aber schon bald erfahren: release ist nächste woche (pc, ps4, xbone, switch).
preis liegt bei 20 euro.


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2019)

hm.. sieht komisch aus! 
Aber du packst hier gute Tipps aus, schaue ich mir auch mal an nach Release.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Mai 2019)

*baldo* ist spielerisch ua von zelda inspiriert. bei der grafischen gestaltung stand unübersehbar studio ghibli pate.
entwickler ist ein traditionsreiches (aber mir bis dato gänzlich unbekanntes) studio namens naps team aus italien.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1C4sX8hhVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



ist für pc und allen gängigen konsolen in der mache. einen termin gibts noch nicht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (22. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *baldo* ist spielerisch ua von zelda ...



Sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob's mich mehr begeistert als das mmn überbewertete oceanhorn. Btw: ittle dew 2 ist ein richtig gutes zelda-esques Spiel.


@topic
Bei a plague tale bin ich nun bei kapitel 10. Die Möglichkeiten sind durch die neuen Fähigkeiten etwas erweitert worden und das Spiel bietet ein wenig mehr Freiheit als in den erstwn Missionen.
Von Rätseln, die sich mit denen von TLoZ messen können, ist es aber (noch) weit entfernt.
Ein atmosphärisches highlight war das Schlachtfeld, wobei ich finde, dass man hier mit den Leichen maßlos übertrieben hat und gewisses Kriegwerkzeug keinerlei Sinn an diesem Schauplatz ergiebt.
Hier wäre die Rekonstruktion eines tatsächlichen, nachvollziehbaren Schlachthergangs cool gewesen.
Wie gehabt: ist ein durchaus spaßiges, von der Geschichte, den Charakteren, der Technik, und der Atmosphäre lebendes, lineares Action-Adventure. Wer v.A. Wert auf Story und Inszenierung legt, wird seine helle Freude damit haben.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2019)

ebenfalls einen interessanten eindruck macht *another sight*.
man spielt ein blindes mädchen in einer steampunk-welt.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oq7CabNDJnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/888630/Another_Sight__Definitive_Edition/
pc- (digital-) release war schon im herbst 2018. konsolen-fassungen folgen in kürze.
preis liegt bei 20 euro.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Juli 2019)

Neuer Eintrag in der River City Reihe. *River City Girls*
Macht einen netten Eindruck. Wird bestimmt im Koop viel Laune machen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDrc5Jzm2wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Soll im September für Switch, PC, PS4 und XBox erscheinen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2019)

wer von anno 1800 schon genug hat, könnte sich an *cliff empire* versuchen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mxvMdDbBY8s:108

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



preispunkt: nur 10 euro. was man zumindest der grafik nicht unbedingt ansieht. bewertungen bei steam sind sehr gut.


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer von anno 1800 schon genug hat, könnte sich an *cliff empire* versuchen.
> 
> 
> preispunkt: nur 10 euro. was man zumindest der grafik nicht unbedingt ansieht. bewertungen bei steam sind sehr gut.



Cooles Design.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2019)

Könnte sogar mich als Anno-Muffel interessieren. Wie sieht's mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad bzw. der Zugänglichkeit aus?


----------



## Zybba (9. August 2019)

Ich finds optisch auch ziemlich gut!


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2019)

*the silent age* ist zwar schon älter. spielt bei dem genre (mystery-adventure) aber eigentlich keine rolle. 
die bewertungen sind super. und momentan gibts das spiel bei steam für 2,22 euro. da macht man garantiert nix falsch.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3lnt1SNkIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


ich habs mal auf nem tablet gespielt. the silent age gibts nämlich ua auch für android und ios.

ps:
war vielleicht sogar schon mal thema hier.
konnte aber nix finden..


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *the silent age* ....
> die bewertungen sind super. und momentan gibts das spiel bei steam für 2,22 euro. da macht man garantiert nix falsch.



Doch!
Wieder wird Zeit von anderen Spielen, welche man schon besitzt "gestohlen".


Im ernst:
Danke für die Tipps hier.
Schon einiges auf meiner Wunschliste gelandet.


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2019)

*a case of distrust* ist ein detektiv-thriller, der im san francisco der 1920er spielt.
macht nen sehr interessanten eindruck, wie ich finde. die stark stilisierte grafik ist natürlich geschmackssache. mir gefällts.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPaSwKGiJcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


a case of distrust gibts für pc und switch. der preis liegt regulär bei knapp 15 euro. im eshop ist dieser momentan auf knapp 5 reduziert (dort bin ich auch drauf gestoßen).





			
				McDrake schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder wird Zeit von anderen Spielen, welche man schon besitzt "gestohlen".



tut mir leid. ich hoffe, a case of distrust ist nichts für dich!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2019)

Ohne große Vorankündigung - zumindest MIR war da nix bekannt - ist vergangenen Donnerstag ein neues Cards-Spiel mit der *Herr der Ringe*-Lizenz erschienen.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/509580/The_Lord_of_the_Rings_Adventure_Card_Game/

Jedoch in einer visuell freien Interpretation, sieht der Film-Reihe also optisch nicht ähnlich.


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2019)

*eliza* ist das nächste werk von zachtronics, geht aber in eine völlig andere richtung als spacechem oder infinifactory. 
es handelt sich um eine visual novel. im mittelpunkt steht das thema ai, was auch den namen erklärt, und wie derartige technologien das alltagsleben beeinflussen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfrS8fbhHSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



eliza gibts ua bei steam.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2019)

*refunct* ist wie ich finde sehr nettes, fast meditatives rätselspiel für zwischendurch. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQ_6FyVoNSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


es ist seeeehr kurz (maximal ne stunde) kostet dafür aber auch nur 2,99, bei steam momentan (nur heute noch) sogar nur 89 cent. 
auch erhältlich für ps4, xbox one und switch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2019)

Steam hat mir *Draugen* empfohlen, fast hätte ich es wegen seines seltsamen Namens überflogen. Scheint ein Walking Simulator mit interessanter Story zu sein. Der Trailer macht jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck, und technisch scheint es auch ziemlich edel zu sein.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPnZFIlL10E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Steam hat mir *Draugen* empfohlen, fast hätte ich es wegen seines seltsamen Namens überflogen. Scheint ein Walking Simulator mit interessanter Story zu sein. Der Trailer macht jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck, und technisch scheint es auch ziemlich edel zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drangen ist sehr schick. Zur Story will ich gar nichts sagen, aber wenn man die Art Spiel mag, ist man hier gut aufgehoben. Hat halt nicht soooo viel Spieldauer; ich habe knapp vier Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2019)

*rain of reflections* ist ein, wie ich finde, sehr interessanter und zugleich ungewöhnlicher mix aus adventure und runden-strategie.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NWJvzrvKT2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


episode 1 ist jetzt bei steam für knapp 20 euro erhältlich. umsetzungen für weitere plattformen könnten folgen.

Rain of Reflections – A Cyberpunk Role-Playing Adventure Game
https://store.steampowered.com/app/695050/Rain_of_Reflections_Chapter_1/


----------



## Zybba (6. Oktober 2019)

Sieht interessant aus.
Aber auf den Adventure Part hätte ich wohl weniger Lust. ^^



Bonkic schrieb:


> runden-strategie.


Runden-Taktik.
Strategie wäre so was wie Civilization.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Runden-Taktik.
> Strategie wäre so was wie Civilization.



die macher selbst sprechen von "turn-based strategic confrontations". 
aber ja, vermutlich wäre runden-taktik passender.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2019)

Schade, leider nur komplett Englisch. Wenn deutsche Untertitel hinzukämen wäre es ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2019)

*pine* ist ein open-world-action-adventure und erinnert mich ein wenig an michel ancels wild (an dem übrigens immer noch gearbeitet werde soll)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKWl7wMf4zs:80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


zur qualität lässt sich noch nix sagen. steam-release ist erst morgen, eine switch-version erscheint später.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1042780/Pine/


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2019)

*deliver us the moon* wird als scifi-thriller beschrieben. der spieler wird alleine zum mond geschickt und soll dort nicht weniger als das überleben der menschheit sicherstellen. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kdaHfyaDLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


erhältlich ab sofort bei steam und gog für etwas mehr als 20 euro. konsolen-ports folgen 2020.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2019)

In knapp 3 Wochen erscheint *Afterparty* auf Steam, das neueste Werk von Night School Studio die mit ihrem *Oxenfree* bereits viele Lorbeeren gesammelt haben. Wird wieder ein vorwiegendes Dialog-Adventure bei dem die Einnahme von Alkoholika im Höllenreich eine große Rolle spielen wird. Das Gameplay ist stark an besagtem Erstling der Entwickler angelehnt, was schon an den Sprechblasen gut zu erkennen ist.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z65oFzGEyQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2019)

*everreach: project eden* ist zwar noch nicht erschienen (q4 19), macht imo aber einen durchaus interessanten eindruck. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jmRxoVpXEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


laut beschreibung handelt es sich um ein "rasantes, handlungsbasiertes Action-RPG". 
mitgewirkt hat ua eine ehemalige mass-effect-autorin. aaa-qualität sollte man aber wohl nicht erwarten. 
bisserl merkwürdig ist die angabe einer nur 8-stündigen story. das wäre dann doch ein bißchen arg dürftig für ein arpg. 
vielleicht ist dieser wert aber auch nicht gleichbedeutend mit der spielzeit. mal sehen.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/915670/Everreach_Project_Eden/


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2019)

nintendo hat mit *the stretchers* am wochenende ein extrem spaßig aussehende koop-game aus dem nichts veröffentlicht.
entwickelt wurde das spiel erstaunlicherweise von den little-nightmare-machern. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dq45aR4CvF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


über umsetzungen ist noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2019)

*encased* ist ein post-apokalyptisches rollenspiel mit starkem scifi-einschlag und rundenbasierten kämpfen.
ist noch im early-access, bewertungen sind aber jetzt schon top!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NoZ2OrPq3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/921800/Encased_A_SciFi_PostApocalyptic_RPG/


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2020)

heute erscheint nach vielen vielen jahren endlich der finale akt von *kentucky road zero*!
eigentlich handelt sich nicht wirklich um einen geheimtipp, aber zumindest die hiesige games-journaillie ignoriert das projekt seit jeher fast völlig. weiß der geier warum. oder ich hab die entsprechenden news verpasst, kann ja sein.
von branchenfremden medien wird krz aber ziemlich abgefeiert. vermutlich weil es anders ist als der übliche einheitsbrei und auch nicht von einem bekannten studio / designer stammt. die 1000ste schnipselnews zu cyberpunk oder ein next-gen-gerücht sind aber natürlich viiiiel spannender, logisch.  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzXtmls1kFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



kentucky road zero gibts für pc (steam / gog) und alle gängigen konsolen. release sollte parallel erfolgen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. preis liegt bei knapp 25 euro.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Januar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> heute erscheint nach vielen vielen jahren endlich der finale akt von *kentucky road zero*!
> eigentlich handelt sich nicht wirklich um einen geheimtipp, aber zumindest die hiesige games-journaillie ignoriert das projekt seit jeher fast völlig. weiß der geier warum. oder ich hab die entsprechenden news verpasst, kann ja sein.
> von branchenfremden medien wird krz aber ziemlich abgefeiert. vermutlich weil es anders ist als der übliche einheitsbrei und auch nicht von einem bekannten studio / designer stammt. die 1000ste schnipselnews zu cyberpunk oder ein next-gen-gerücht sind aber natürlich viiiiel spannender, logisch.
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir vor ca. ner Woche auch endlich gekauft, als ich gelesen habe, dass Episode 5 endlich kommen soll (lustigerweise in einem Blog-Post der Disco Elysium Entwickler). Episode 1 hatte ich recht schnell durch, evtl. fange ich heute Abend aber nochmal neu an, wenn mit dem finalen Release die vorherigen Episoden nochmal überarbeitet wurden. Atmosphärisch wirklich ein einzigartiges Spiel, vor allem, wenn man David Lynch Fan ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Januar 2020)

Wo wir gerade bei Geheimtipps sind: Ebenfalls heute erscheint das kleine Pixelart Adventure *The Supper* von Octavi Navarro, der unter anderem auch an Thimbleweed Park mitgearbeitet hat. Ich hab von ihm bereits einige Spiele gespielt (The Librarian, Midnight Scenes Episode 1 und 2) und daher bin ich recht optimistisch, dass auch The Supper zwar kurz, aber ziemlich gut werden wird:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJxvom6g7vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Januar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> heute erscheint nach vielen vielen jahren endlich der finale akt von *kentucky road zero*!
> eigentlich handelt sich nicht wirklich um einen geheimtipp, aber zumindest die hiesige games-journaillie ignoriert das projekt seit jeher fast völlig. weiß der geier warum. oder ich hab die entsprechenden news verpasst, kann ja sein.
> von branchenfremden medien wird krz aber ziemlich abgefeiert. vermutlich weil es anders ist als der übliche einheitsbrei und auch nicht von einem bekannten studio / designer stammt. die 1000ste schnipselnews zu cyberpunk oder ein next-gen-gerücht sind aber natürlich viiiiel spannender, logisch.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Habe es mir mal für die Switch für das gemütliche Spielen geholt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich handelt sich nicht wirklich um einen geheimtipp, aber zumindest die hiesige games-journaillie ignoriert das projekt seit jeher fast völlig. weiß der geier warum. oder ich hab die entsprechenden news verpasst, kann ja sein.


Wird das altbekannte Problem sein:
Zuviele Geheimtipps auf dem Markt, zu wenig Personal-Kapazitäten um jeden einzelnen zu testen. In solchen Fällen ist man auch Mundpropaganda angewiesen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Habe es mir mal für die Switch für das gemütliche Spielen geholt.



wenns entspannt sein darf oder soll, könnte vielleicht auch *the touryst* was für dich sein. 
hatte ich hier vielleicht sogar schon mal erwähnt. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gisHNq1HPrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


gibts nur für die switch. kostet knapp 20 euro. ist aber relativ kurz. nach 4 bis 5 stunden ist man durch.
grafikstil ist natürlich geschmackssache. großartig ist, dass the touryst beinahe völlig ohne ladezeiten auskommt. 
gibt auch 'ne demo im eshop. unbedingt ausprobieren, wer es noch nicht kennt!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube, da schaue ich mir mal die Demo an. Kentucky Route Zero war ein super Tipp, das gefällt mir ausgezeichnet! Die perfekte Atmosphäre.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Januar 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da schaue ich mir mal die Demo an. Kentucky Route Zero war ein super Tipp, das gefällt mir ausgezeichnet! Die perfekte Atmosphäre.



freut mich!


----------



## Bonkic (31. Januar 2020)

gestern ist *through the darkness of time* erschienen.
der ein oder andere wird schon davon gehört haben: es handelt sich um ein strategiespiel, angesiedelt im 2. weltkrieg.
schauplatz ist die reichshauptstadt berlin. als angehöriger einer widerstandgruppe muss man versuchen, dem nazi-regime kleinere nadelstiche zu versetzen. 
anders als im trailer zu sehen, enthält das spiel übrigens ns-symbolik. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PATk-zo1RGM:10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


through the darkness of timee gibt's bislang nur für pc (steam / gog). sollte mich aber sehr wundern, wenn nicht mindestens mal noch ne switch-version erscheint. angekündigt ist da imo aber bislang nichts. preis: 14,99 euro.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2020)

*the pedestrian* könnte man vielleicht als puzzle-jump'n'run bezeichnen und ist wirklich....herzallerliebst! 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3aGG6Ut6IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


war den machern zufolge ganze 6 jahre in entwicklung, hab jetzt zum erste mal davon gehört.
the pedestrian gibts bislang nur für pc (steam) und kostet um die 15 euro.
ich denke, da werd ich irgendwann schwach. am liebsten bei einer potentiellen switch-fassung.

edit: 
ports für ps4 und switch sind "very likely".


----------



## Zybba (4. Februar 2020)

sieht cool aus!


----------



## Worrel (12. April 2020)

Wann mal richtig sündigen, wenn nicht über Ostern? 

Wer schon die Monty Python Animationen von Terry Gilliam gut fand, könnte auch in diesem Adventure Spiel gut aufgehoben sein:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/503400/Four_Last_Things/

Hier werden mittelalterliche Bilder zum Leben erweckt und in der Story geht es um die 7 Todsünden (wieso das dann "*vier* letzte Dinge" heißt, weiß ich bisher noch nicht). Sprachausgabe gibt's leider keine, aber dennoch alleine schon wegen dem künstlerischen Konzept wertvoll.

(Es gibt auch noch ein weiteres Spiel desselben Herstellers mit ähnlichem Konzept)


----------



## MichaelG (12. April 2020)

Wahrscheinlich Humor, daß die Zahl im Titel nicht mit dem Inhalt übereinstimmt. 

Danke für den Tip. Hab mir beide Spiele im Bundle gleich mal geholt.


----------



## Worrel (12. April 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Humor, daß die Zahl im Titel nicht mit dem Inhalt übereinstimmt.



Ne, ich hab jetzt ein Bild ingame gefunden, das a) die 7 Todsünden und b) die 4 letzten Dinge zeigt ... bloß kann ich nicht erkennen, was die konkret sein sollen. Irgendwas mit Tod. Fegefeuer und dem himmlischen Gericht von der Thematik her.


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2020)

da pcgames offenbar lieber abstruse reddit-theorien zu star wars in "news" umwandelt, informiere ich euch hier mal darüber, dass *the shattering* erschienen ist. 
the shattering ist ein "spielbarer" psycho-thriller mit extravaganter optik. die "" sind absichtlich gesetzt, da es sich augenscheinlich um einen walking-simulator mit rudimentärem gameplay handelt.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlnNkH5aK9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


the shattering gibts bislang nur für den pc (steam / gog) und kostet knapp 20 euro. 
bislang sind alle (!) der allerdings nur sehr wenigen user-bewertungen positiv. könnte für genre-fans also durchaus was sein.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2020)

*Lair of the Clockwork God* ist ein mix aus point'n'click-adventure und jump'n'run. 
der titel ist neuester teil einer ganzen reihe mit dan und ben, zwischen denenje nach spielsituation geswitcht werden muss.
jeder charakter steht dabei für eines der beiden genannten gameplay-elemente.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Msp9VCeSmWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


die bewertungen bei steam sind fast ausschließlich positiv (aktuell 99% bei über 300!) 
der preis liegt bei knapp 20 euro. bislang gibts offenbar nur die pc-version.


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2020)

Sieht nett aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2020)

Auf Steam findet sich ganz neu ein Spiel namens *Helltaker* welches vom Entwickler kostenlos angeboten wird.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1289310/Helltaker/

Erinnert vom Puzzle-Spielprinzip ein wenig an Boulder Dash und Kwirk. Das Art Design macht einen ziemlich netten Eindruck.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLCy87zqMSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auf Steam findet sich ganz neu ein Spiel namens *Helltaker* welches vom Entwickler kostenlos angeboten wird.



Gestern bereits gesehen, der Artstyle wusste zu gefallen... und der tolle Beat erstmal. 
Musste gleich ausprobiert werden, sind zwar nicht allzu viele Level und das letzte geht dann doch etwas stark in einen Survivalmodus über, trotzdem dafür ist es ein nettes Spiel.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2020)

*VirtuaVerse*

Wer die Wartezeit auf Cyberpunk mit einem Point'n'Click Adventure überbrücken möchte, kann sich das ja gerne mal anschauen. Ist Pixel-Look! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FLKB4GLDtgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1019310/VirtuaVerse/


Zwar nicht wirklich Rubrik Geheimtipp, jedoch für Indie-Fans gerade einen Blick wert.

Auf Steam findet vom 13. bis 15. Mai Indie Celebration statt, bei der man so um die 20 Spieledemos von bald erscheinenden Titeln ausprobieren kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2020)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *VirtuaVerse*
> 
> Wer die Wartezeit auf Cyberpunk mit einem Point'n'Click Adventure überbrücken möchte, kann sich das ja gerne mal anschauen. Ist Pixel-Look!
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Sieht ja ungemein gut aus. Und dazu noch multilingual (darunter deutsch). 

Bin jetzt schon verliebt. Danke dafür! Das IST ein Geheimtipp!!! Habs direkt auf die Wishlist gesetzt!


----------



## MrFob (13. Mai 2020)

Gibr's uebrigens auch bei Gog (und ist zumindest bei denen ganz oben im Store gefeatured).


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2020)

heute möchte ich *turmoil* vorstellen. gabs mal kürzlich für 2 euro bei steam, und da ich um die 7 stunden damit verbracht hab, würd ich das p/l-verhältnis als recht gut bezeichnen. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZcQNvY9EX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


spielprinzip ist schnell erklärt: man muss nach öl bohren und zum bestmöglichen preis verkaufen. also wie weiland in oil imperium, nur deutlich weniger frustig. das ganze ist furchtbar simpel gehalten. wer nach einer komplexen hardcore-wisim mit 3847 untermenüs sucht, kommt hier eher nicht auf seine kosten. ich hatte dennoch (wohl eher: gerade deswegen) viel spaß mit turmoil. vielleicht wage ich mich irgendwann an den expertenmodus, der nach kampagnenabschluss freigeschaltet wird. und auch den dlc werd ich mir sicherlich gönnen. dieser ist übrigens in der just heute erschienenen switch-version schon enthalten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Mai 2020)

*Space Haven* ist diese Woche in den EA gestartet, da ich hier auf PCGames dazu noch nichts gefunden hab hier mal der Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=va7XjJk-05o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Kann man wohl als Mischung aus FTL und Rimworld in der Lite-Version beschreiben. Man ist mit seiner Raumfähre auf dem Weg zu neuen Planeten und muss seine Crew bis dorthin am Leben halten, also heißt es Schiff ausbauen, Gefahren abwehren und für das allgemeine Wohl sorgen.
Für die EA-Version soll macht es auch schon einen guten Eindruck.

Edit: Kaufbar auf Steam und GOG


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2020)

Sieht cool aus!
Von EA lass ich aber lieber die Finger.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus!
> Von EA lass ich aber lieber die Finger.



Sieht wie ein Spiel für mich aus.
Aber ich passe ebenfalls bei EA.
Denn ich möchte das fertige Spiel spielen. Ich hab keine Zeit für die Entwickler das Feintuning zu bestimmen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2020)

über *bug fables* war hier bedauerlicherweise bislang ebenfalls rein gar nichts zu lesen. 
es handelt sich um einen mix aus rollenspiel lite und action-adventure. 
nicht nur optisch stand offenbar paper mario vorbild.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3ahTPimui8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


bug fables gibts für pc (98% positive steam-reviews!) und alle aktuellen konsolen. preis liegt bei unter 20 euro.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2020)

Das Design haut mich zwar nicht vom Hocker, aber ich hätte es mir wohl mal angesehen - bei RPGs brauch ich allerdings deutsche Texte, da solche Spiele gewöhnlich recht dialoglastig sind.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juni 2020)

Bug Fables sieht gut aus. Das packe ich mir mal auf die Steamliste für später, da ich vorher noch ein anderes Spiel spielen will.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2020)

gibt auch 'ne demo, seh ich grad:
https://dangen-entertainment.itch.io/bug-fables


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Juni 2020)

Konami kann noch Spiele! (... bzw. veröffentlicht diese.)

Diese Woche einfach klammheimlich *Skelattack* veröffentlicht. Ein Platformer, der dem Stil von Hell Yeah! ähnelt. Müsste neben PC auch für alle gängigen Konsolen erschienen sein.
Ein langes Abenteuer sollte man aber nicht erwarten.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-9QiDnNa4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/605800/Skelattack/


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juni 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> heute erneut ein spiel aus deutscher produktion: *crosscode* ist nach jahrelanger early-access-phase erschienen. die bewertungen bei steam sind absolut überragend. 'ne demo gibts auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*crosscode* erscheint am 9. juli für konsolen (ps4, xbox one, switch). 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IkHJsJYC2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


der termin dürfte wohl weltweit gelten. ganz sicher ist das aber noch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2020)

*timelie* ist ein puzzle-taktik-gamie mit rückspul-mechanik.
der trailer erklärt eigentlich alles. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzJ1tdfgDfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


die bewertungen auf steam sind überragend. preis liegt bei ~ 15 euro.
konsolenversionen gibts bislang offenbar nicht. 
entwickelt wurde timelie übrigens in thailand. auch nicht unbedingt alltäglich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2020)

Image & Form, die Entwickler des SteamWorld-Franchise, wagen sich an etwas Neues: *The Gunk*.
Ein Puzzle-Hüpfer wie es scheint, dazu noch in 3D. Sieht schon mal ziemlich ansprechend aus, könnte wieder ein echter Indie-Hit werden.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jw5cMDzcP7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Als Fan der Entwickler bzw. der SteamWorld-Spiele behalte ich das auf jedem Fall im Auge, bisher haben sie immer meinen Spielnerv getroffen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juli 2020)

Die Hauptfigur is aber hässlich, brrr


----------



## Zybba (30. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Hauptfigur is aber hässlich, brrr


Inwiefern?
Ich finde die ganz nett.


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenns entspannt sein darf oder soll, könnte vielleicht auch *the touryst* was für dich sein.
> hatte ich hier vielleicht sogar schon mal erwähnt.
> 
> 
> ...



the touryst gibt's jetzt auch für pc und xbox one!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. August 2020)

Mit *Spiritfarer* (Erschienen: 18. August) und *Inmost* (Erscheint: 21. August) kommen diese Woche wieder zwei richtige Indieperlen auf diversen Plattformen heraus.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu4JHmcfrtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Bei Spiritfarer handelt es sich grob um eine Managementsimulation verlorene Seelen einzusammeln, visuell besticht das wohl am ehesten durch den gezeichneten Grafikstil. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EbhPtXP-LE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Inmost ein kleiner aber sehr atmosphärischer Plattformer, die Demo die man hierfür anspielen konnte hat jedenfalls bis in die letzte Minute gefesselt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. August 2020)

Ja Mann! Kauft euch Spritifarer und sterbt angesichts der schieren Possierlichkeit dieses Spiels!

Ich begleite eure Seele auch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2020)

Es kommt demnächst ein neues PixelArt-Adventure made in Germany raus: LACUNA.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1364100/Lacuna__A_SciFi_Noir_Adventure/

https://youtu.be/uRKXFeAxsRo

Könnte für Retro-/Genre-Fans durchaus was sein. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. September 2020)

Es scheint PC Games kaum zu interessieren, aber *Star Renegades* ist gestern erschienen... mhmm vielleicht weil es bisher nur für den PC erschienen ist, weitere Plattformen sollten folgen.
Ein strategisches Rollenspiel im Pixellook, mit Rougelike-Elementen von den Machern von Halycon 6.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9uu4M39kibs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und wer es etwas mehr skurril mag, für den könnte *Paradise Killer* einen Blick wert sein. 
Eine Mystery-Detektiv-Geschichte in einer Open-World (Insel-Abschnitt ), die muss ich sagen ganz hübsch aussieht aber etwas leer daher kommt, war zumindest mein Eindruck von der spielbaren Demo. 
Auf die Charaktere muss man sich einlassen und wohl auch drauf stehen, aber wen das noch nicht abschreckt kann hier auf Indizienjagd gehen und den Mörder entlarven.
Erschienen ist es auf Switch und dem PC.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C5-uBBg2Ct4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (9. September 2020)

Star Renegades hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm.
Die Optik find ich super, aber das Gameplay spricht mich doch nicht so an.


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2020)

geht vielleicht nicht unbedingt als geheimtipp durch, aber *the unfinished swan* gibts jetzt auch für pc (egs, steam) und ios.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBwJANINonY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


preis liegt bei knapp über 10 euro.


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2020)

eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt ein geheimtipp, aber für rogue-like-liker ist *spelunky 2* vermutlich ein wahres fest!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DW9DNI9vOYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/418530/Spelunky_2/
nach der ps4-version ist nun auch die pc-version erschienen. 
allerdings fehlt noch der multiplayer, der - übrigens inklusive cross-platform-play - nachgeliefert werden soll.


----------



## sealofdarkness (7. Oktober 2020)

Das Spiel hatte ich schon mal in einem anderen Forumseintrag erwähnt, verdient hier aber auch seinen Platz.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5-EYFkf-KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Es ist ein taktischer Rogue-Lite-Shooter aus isometrischer Perspektive und ist schön knackig und sehr spaßig 
P.s.: Und es ist Made in Germany


----------



## Zybba (8. Oktober 2020)

Hervorragendes Spiel.
Es hebt sich schön von anderen Rougelikes ab. Gerade das active Reload System (ähnlich Gears of War) gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Man kann den Koop Modus *Synthetik: Arena* gratis anspielen.
Auf deren Discord kann man eigene Vorschläge für Veränderungen, neue Waffen etc machen. Sehr aktive Entwickler, das Kernteam bestand lange aus zwei Mann. Viel mehr sind es meines Wissens aber immer noch nicht. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2020)

Völlig unerwartet - zumindest wurde bis zuletzt kein konkretes Release-Datum genannt, sonst hätte ich es mitbekommen - ist heute die zweite Episode von *The Uncertain* erschienen mit dem Titel *"Light in the End"*.
ENDLICH! Nach 4 (!) langen Jahren.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/925570/The_Uncertain_Light_At_The_End/?l=german





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOmw81xAJNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aktuell reduziert für nen Zehner zu haben (Besitzer der ersten Episode bekommen es sogar nochmals vergünstigt, dann gehen nur 8,74€ in die Steam-Kasse), und das Beste: Gleich von Anfang an multilingual (bezogen auf Texte, Sprache bleibt wie schon bei *"Last Quiet Day" *englisch).


----------



## Zybba (13. Oktober 2020)

Noch nicht kauf- oder spielbar, aber es hinterlässt einen guten Ersteindruck:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbH_m9KWnP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2020)

*raji - an ancient epic* ist ein action-adventure mit eher ungewöhnlichem setting: der indischen mythologie.
keine wunder allerdings, entwickler nodding heads, ebenfalls ziemlich ungewöhnlich, ist nämlich in indien ansässig.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Bk5swmOnbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


die (wenigen) bewertungen der kritiker sind sehr uneinheitlich, die spieler scheinen es aber zu lieben (93% bei steam). 
raji gibts für pc und alle gängigen konsolen und kostet etwa 20 euro.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2020)

Interessanter Titel. Werde ich mir wohl holen.


----------



## AdamJenson (20. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *raji - an ancient epic* ist ein action-adventure mit eher ungewöhnlichem setting: der indischen mythologie.
> keine wunder allerdings, entwickler nodding heads, ebenfalls ziemlich ungewöhnlich, ist nämlich in indien ansässig.
> 
> 
> ...



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1429740/Raji_Prologue/
Der Proloque ist sogar kostenlos.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2020)

der aus deutschland stammende indie-hit *supraland* (dürfte hier schon mal erwähnt worden sein?) erscheint am 22. oktober endlich auch für konsolen!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGae6pjYXqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


"hit" ist übrigens nicht übertrieben, zumindest wenn man es auf die qualität bezieht: bei steam kommt supraland auf 96% positive bwertungen, von knapp 5500 insgesamt! dort gibts auch 'ne demo. ein nachfolger ist ebenfalls schon in der mache.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2020)

*witch it*, übrigens ebenfalls aus deutschen landen, hat pünktlich zu halloween das early-access-stadium verlassen und in version 1.0 erschienen.
laut beschreibung handelt es sich um ein "Multiplayer "Hide & Seek" Spiel in einer lebendigen, magischen Welt".




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fnfme3N08Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


mich persönlich spricht es ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht an, aber die spieler sind offenbar ziemlich angetan (86% positiv bei steam, kürzliche bewertungen sogar 90. iirc hat witch it auch mal beim deutschen computerspielepreis (?) abgeräumt, was jetzt aber natürlich zugegebenermaßen nicht so sehr viel zu sagen haben muss.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der aus deutschland stammende indie-hit *supraland* (dürfte hier schon mal erwähnt worden sein?) erscheint am 22. oktober endlich auch für konsolen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Spiel, vielleicht eines der besten 1st Person Puzzlespiele überhaupt (neben The Talos Principle, Outer Wilds und evtl. Portal 1 und 2). Allerdings ist mir das Spiel irgendwie dadurch madig geworden, dass der Entwickler (David Münnich) ein recht fragwürdiges Buch über alternative Medizin (Das System der 5 Biologischen Naturgesetze) über den Kopp Verlag veröffentlicht hat. Keine Ahnung, was ich davon halten soll, aber beim Kopp Verlag klingeln bei mir irgendwie immer diverse Alarmglocken, bei alternativer Medizin auch. Am Spiel selbst ändert das aber nichts und es kommt auch thematisch nichts dieser Art in der Story des Spiels vor.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. November 2020)

*Mars Horizon*

Auf allen gängigen Plattformen verfügbar. Managementspiel, welches in Zusammenarbeit mit der europäischen Weltraumorganisation entwickelt wurde, über den Aufbau seiner eigenen Weltraummissionen vom Raketenprototypenbau über den Start erster bemannter Missionen zum Mond und darüber hinaus.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ik88weSoH3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*ICBM*

Vergleichbar mit Wargames, geht nur noch etwas tiefer ins Micromanagement. Eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten nukulare Manöver vom Festland bzw. zu See und diverse Abwehrstrategien zu planen und auszuführen. 
Bisher nur für den PC erhältlich.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0gH0yAUS9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Die jeweiligen Demos haben mir jedenfalls bereits sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Dezember 2020)

Mit *Project Wingman* wurde gestern ein Arcade Flugspiel im Geiste eines Ace Combat veröffentlicht. 
Das Spiel wurde über Kickstarter finanziert und gibt es bisher nur für den PC.
Wer also auf einige actiongeladene Flugkämpfe in teils ziemlich ansprechender Grafikkulisse steht, kann hier mit Sicherheit mal ein Auge drauf werfen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0F6gQMHW40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Dezember 2020)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Mit *Project Wingman* wurde gestern ein Arcade Flugspiel im Geiste eines Ace Combat veröffentlicht.
> Das Spiel wurde über Kickstarter finanziert und gibt es bisher nur für den PC.
> Wer also auf einige actiongeladene Flugkämpfe in teils ziemlich ansprechender Grafikkulisse steht, kann hier mit Sicherheit mal ein Auge drauf werfen.
> 
> ...



Interessant, hatte das Spiel gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Das werde ich mir mal auf die Wunschliste setzen und irgendwann mal reinschauen. Allerdings würde ich mir in dem Stil auch mal wieder ein Spiel mit Dieselpunk-Elemente wünschen (a la Crimson Skies mit Kolbenmotoren, riesigen Zeppelinen und interessanten Flugzeugkonstruktionen im Stil der 1920er/1930er, aber halt fiktiv und mit ein paar SciFi Ideen). Moderne Jets sind da nicht ganz so mein Ding, aber auch spaßig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2020)

Weiss nicht ob das vorher überhaupt mal angekündigt wurde, aber die Macher des virtuellen Entscheidungs-Kartenspiels *Reigns* (sowie dessen Ableger *Her Majesty* und *Game of Thrones*) haben George Orwells Buchklassiker *Animal Farm* in Form einer interaktiven Graphic Novel umgesetzt:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1398100/Orwells_Animal_Farm/





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C9idH7M4TeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Habs mir aus zwei Gründen sofort geholt:
1. Mir ist der Entwickler wegen seiner Reigns-Spiele sehr sympathisch
2. Hab ich als Kind die Zeichentrick-Adaption von 1954 - trotz einiger recht verstörender Szenen- geliebt.



Edit:
Das Spiel hat mich jetzt tatsächlich dazu getrieben nun auch das Buch zu bestellen. Da ich eben nur besagten Film kenne und schon seit Jahren unter Lesefaulheit leide, könnte das vielleicht wieder ein überfälliger Anstoss sein ab und zu mal die Glotze bzw. den Rechner abends abzuschalten.


----------



## arrgh (15. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 2. Hab ich als Kind die Zeichentrick-Adaption von 1954 - trotz einiger recht verstörender Szenen- geliebt.



Ging mir genau so, wirklich wunderschöner Zeichentrick! Aber diese eine Szene da, als Boxer wegtransportiert wird und der Esel ihm hinterherrennt... Mannomann war das heftig!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich lass das mal einfach hier. Gerade weil ich bisher auf keiner Gamingseite viel dazu gefunden hab.

*Hoa* - handgemalter Plattformer, viel mehr als ein paar Konzept Videos und ein Ankündigungsvideo (April 2021) findet man zwar noch nicht, hat aber dennoch schon einen wunderbaren Artstyle.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2-qMjmVeL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (12. Januar 2021)

Crying Suns, ein rundenbasiertes Pixelart SciFi Rougelite.
Noch bis zum 14.01 gratis im Epic Games Store:
Hab bisher nicht getestet, aber es macht einen sehr guten, stimmigen Eindruck!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmwFRlxMhW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/crying-suns/home


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2021)

*call of the sea* ist ein ego-mystery-walking-simulator-rätsel-adventure vom spanischen studio out of the blue.
schauplatz ist eine abgelegene insel in den 1930iger jahren. protagonistin ist norah, wunderbar vertont von cissy jones, die sich auf die suche nach ihrem verschwundenen ehemann begibt. 
ich habs durchgespielt (knapp 6 stunden), kanns nur empfehlen, wenn man auf so was steht. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3NxiP-DoS74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


release war irgendwann ende letzen jahres. call of the sea ist so weit ich weiß bislang nur für pc und xbone (glaube im game pass) erhältlich. 
preis liegt bei ~ 20 euro.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2021)

Endlich ist es soweit. The Room - Old Sins gibt es bei Steam zum kaufen. Ein wirklich geniales Spiel.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Februar 2021)

*Hellish Quart*

Geht heute in den Early Access auf Steam. Möchte ein realistisches Schwertkampfspiel sein (werden), je nachdem wie weit man Realismus bei einem Videospiel ausdehnen möchte.
Hat sogar eine Demo verfügbar. Das Ganze hat mich an Nidhogg erinnert, diese Duellform mit One-Hit Mechanik, wobei es hier eine tödliche Verletzung sein muss.
Spielt sich flott, auch wenn die Steuerung noch etwas angepasst weden müsste, wildes Gefuchtel hat meistens einen Sieg nach sich gezogen. 😁





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rElgTA2vczQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Nebuchadnezzar*

Ebenfalls heute veröffentlicht. Wandelt auf Spuren von Pharao, Caesar... und fängt den Charme dieser alten Spieleperlen ganz gut ein. Städtebau, Warentransport und Handel sollen ziemlich ins Detail gehen und im späteren Verlauf auch eher anstrengen. Bisher wohl nur bei GoG und Steam erhältlich.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNLv2tpnp1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. März 2021)

*Loop Hero*

Devolver beweist  wirklich Händchen sich interessante Spielideen herauszupicken. Gestern bei Gamestar drüber gestoßen. Fein, dass man die Demo, zwar über einen Umweg, noch laden kann. 
Musste mich nach einiger Zeit wirklich überwinden das Ding wieder auszumachen, da ich noch was anderes zu erledigen hatte. 
Beschreiben könnte man es als Art Dungeon Crawler, nur bewegt man den Charakter nur auf passive Art, sondern baut eher den "Dungeon" auf und bekämpft die erscheinenden Monster. Loot wird stetig besser und wird zum Aufbau des Lagers benötigt. Das Ganze läuft im titelgegebenen Loop ab, nach dem Ableben betritt man einen neuen Loop oder hat vorher das Weite gesucht um sein Lager aufzubauen.
Jedoch baut das Spiel seine ganz eigene Dynamik auf... endloser Zeitvertreib. 😊





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7P58L0AVIEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Bei Steam und GoG ist es verfügbar.


----------



## golani79 (8. März 2021)

Sieht interessant aus und würde mich für die Switch interessieren .. mal sehen, ob es dafür noch kommt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. März 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus und würde mich für die Switch interessieren .. mal sehen, ob es dafür noch kommt.


Würde ich für wetten, das Spiel steht zumindest auf Steam sehr gut dar. Die Verkaufszahlen sollten schon jetzt ganz ordentlich sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. März 2021)

Auch wenn das hier jetzt stark in die Offtopic Richtung geht, habe ich doch das Gefühl nochmal etwas in Bezug auf das Spiel *Supraland und dessen Entwickler David Münnich* schreiben zu müssen.

Vor einigen Monaten habe ich den weiter unten zitierten Post geschrieben, da Münnichs auf seinem Youtube-Kanal verlinktes Buch "Das System der 5 Biologischen Naturgesetze" (mehr Infos über die 5 Biologischen Naturgesetze des Arztes Ryke Geerd Hamer, der dieses System ursprünglich entwickelt hat, und das Thema "Germanische Neue Medizin" gibt es hier auf Wikipedia) bei mir doch irgendwie einen sehr sauren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen hat, was soweit ging, das ich das Spiel (Supraland) nicht mehr wirklich spielen konnte/wollte, auch wenn ich von der ganzen Sache weder in Supraland noch in Münnichs Musik (Con Fetti Pesto) Andeutungen erkennen konnte:



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Tolles Spiel, vielleicht eines der besten 1st Person Puzzlespiele überhaupt (neben The Talos Principle, Outer Wilds und evtl. Portal 1 und 2). Allerdings ist mir das Spiel irgendwie dadurch madig geworden, dass der Entwickler (David Münnich) ein recht fragwürdiges Buch über alternative Medizin (Das System der 5 Biologischen Naturgesetze) über den Kopp Verlag veröffentlicht hat. Keine Ahnung, was ich davon halten soll, aber beim Kopp Verlag klingeln bei mir irgendwie immer diverse Alarmglocken, bei alternativer Medizin auch. Am Spiel selbst ändert das aber nichts und es kommt auch thematisch nichts dieser Art in der Story des Spiels vor.



Vermutlich habe David Münnich mit diesem Post Unrecht getan und bevor ich den Text einfach kommentarlos lösche, verlinke ich lieber nochmal ein Statement von Münnich selbst zu diesem Thema, in dem er sich von _"von jeder Art des Rassismus, Rechtsradikalität, Antisemitismus und ähnlichem"_ Gedankengut und der "_“Germanischen Neuen Medizin”, “Neue Medizin” oder “Germanischen Heilkunde” (...) inklusive denen damit in Verbindung stehenden Weltanschauungen und therapeutischen Modellen_" *eindeutig distanziert*.

Quelle: http://www.5bn.de/

Da ich niemanden zu Unrecht anschwärzen möchte und David Münnich auch in seinen Posts, seinem Spiel Supraland (das ich nach wie vor für eines der besten 1st Person Puzzlespiele halte, auch wenn der erste DLC "Crash" meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr mit dem Hauptspiel mithalten konnte) und seiner Musik einen recht sympathischen und vernünftigen Eindruck macht, musste ich das einfach nochmal verlinken.

David Münnichs Buch selbst bzw. dessen Inhalt kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich es schlicht nicht gelesen habe und auch kein Mediziner bin. Der sehr saure Beigeschmack kam einfach durch das Thema und den Titel an sich und vor allem die Tatsache, dass das Buch unter anderem über den Kopp-Verlag angeboten wird (da ist es nach wie vor gelistet), von dem ich eben rein gar nichts halten, da ein Großteil der dort angebotenen Bücher politisch doch sehr rechts-lastig sind.

Und bei solchen Themen empfehle ich generell: Recherchiert selbst und bildet euch dann selbst ein Urteil.


Und zurück zum Thema: *Supraland* ist immer noch ein großartiges Spiel, auch wenn mir der erste DLC (Crash) nicht so gut gefallen hat. *Der zweite DLC, Six Inches Under*, der scheinbar in Richtung einer Indiana Jones Parodie gehen soll, ist unterwegs.


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2021)

Find ich gut, dass du das hier noch mal ansprichst.
Wenn man selbst seine Meinung teilweise revidiert, zeugt das für mich von Integrität, das noch mal anzusprechen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2021)

passt eigentlich nicht ganz hier rein, aber ich poste es trotzdem mal:
wer auf p'n'c-adventures steht, sollte vielleicht *of pawns and kings* (hat nichts mit dem buch zu tun) im auge behalten.
das spiel wird von einem einzigen entwickler erstellt. of pawns and kings ist quasi das lebensprojekt von ingo stuckenbrock. schon seit 25 jahren (!!!) werkelt er, mit unterbrechungen natürlich, an seinem spiel. hier ist seine geschichte. durch den artikel bin ich übrigens auch erst darauf gestoßen, vorher nie davon gehört.
of pawns and kings soll einen letzten push (hoffentlich) mit hilfe von kickstarter erhalten. die kampagne ist aber noch nicht live. zu diesem zweck hat ingo einen, wie ich finde, ziemlich sympathischen trailer erstellt, der auch spielszenen enthält.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NnXwt7R9V4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2021)

Schöne Geschichte, vor allem wenn jemand 25 Jahre (!) seinem Traum treu bleibt und das Projekt nicht aufgibt, sondern immer und immer weiter entwickelt. Hut ab!


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2021)

Sieht interessant aus. An sich würde ich das Projekt gerne unterstützen, aber mangels Kreditkarte geht's leider nicht über Kickstarter. Vielleicht kommen da ja noch andere Möglichkeiten dazu.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2021)

*mundaun* ist ein horrorspiel mit, ich sag mal, ungewöhnlichem s/w-grafikstil. wer noch keine depression hat, kann sich hier sicher eine abholen. als schauplatz dient ein abgelegenes tal in den schweizer alpen. kein wunder;  macher  michel ziegler stammt aus unserem nachbarland. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8w4hdxvNiFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


mundaun gibts für pc (steam, egs) und konsolen (ps, xbox) und kostet knapp 20 euro. 

#sehendochallegleichaus


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2021)

auch *adios* ist wieder ein äußerst ungewöhnliches spiel. nicht so sehr grafsch, sondern va was die prämisse angeht: protagonist ist ein schweinefarmer, der im nebenjob leichen für die mafia verschwinden lässt (eher: lassen muss). als er aussteigen will, schickt ihm die mafia einen killer vorbei. was folgt, ist nun nicht etwa action, sondern das genaue gegenteil...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=is4dqQTP86I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


adios gibts für pc und xbox und kostet um die 15 euro. 
wer bei itchio kauft, bekommt übrigens ebenfalls einen steam-key.


----------



## Bonkic (8. April 2021)

*before your eyes* ist in gleich mehrerlei hinsicht ziemlich ungewöhnlich:
da wäre zunächst die prämisse: das spiel beginnt nämlich mit dem tod des protagonisten. im spielverlauf sind dann verschiedene (lebens-) ereignisse aus der eigenen vergangenheit aufzusuchen. gesteuert, und damit wirds noch ungewöhnlicher, wird das ganze mit den augen! voraussetzung ist dementsprechend eine webcam. ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass das technisch wirklich gut funktioniert, aber interessant klingt es allemal.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CP_aKLHxIgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


wie zu sehen, dürfte der grafikstil auch nicht unbedingt jedermanns sache sein. 
dafür kostet before your eyes aber immerhin auch nur verkraftbare 8,99 bei steam und im epic store.

#sehendochallegleichaus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2021)

Diesen Donnerstag erscheint die zweite Season des humorvollen PixelArt-Adventures *The Darkside Detective* - diesmal direkt am Start auch mit komplett eingedeutschten Texten. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SMAW-sR55KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2021)

*Oxenfree* bekommt dieses Jahr ein Sequel, sowohl für PC als auch für Switch.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0f0LdibJcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Sieht alles SEHR vertraut aus. Hoffentlich bietet es ein Paar eigene neue Ideen, sonst würde das wie ein 1:1-Abziehbild wirken.


----------



## Bonkic (16. April 2021)

das remaster des klassikers (?) *shadow man* ist jetzt erhältlich.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u725QhtDbUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


grafische quantensprünge sollte man offensichtlich nicht erwarten, eher eine dezente überarbeitung wie bei turok. muss man drauf stehen (ich tus nicht). immerhin gibts auch eine reihe neuer levels, bessere ki und gameplay-verbesserungen. preis liegt bei circa 15 euro.


----------



## Zybba (27. April 2021)

Portal Reloaded, eine coole Standalone Mod für Portal 2. Als neues Feature wird ein Zeitportal eingeführt.
War mir leider zu schwierig und ich hab nach 40 Minuten aufgegeben... ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbdTO5xqCJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Bonkic schrieb:


> kennt jemand *homesick*?


Sehe ich gerade zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2021)

eigentlich kein wirklicher geheimtipp, aber ich dachte, ich weise trotzdem mal auf den heutigen release von *hood: outlaws and legends* hin. wer auf singleplayer steht, kann das eigentlich ganz nett aussehende spiel allerdings direkt wieder vergessen: mp only (pvpve).




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o26rvJIBLno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


hood gibts für pc (egs / steam) und konsolen (ps, xbox) preis liegt bei 30 euro. außerdem gibts irgendeine year1edition für 20 euro mehr. 
keine ahnung, weshalb der titel auf pcgames komplett ignoriert wird. irgendwie merkwürdig, da man sich schon mehrfach über eklatanten spielemangel in diesem jahr beklagt hat.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2021)

*lost words* ist ein seitwärts scrollender story-platformer. 
das gameplay erinnert (mich) ein wenig an scribblenauts. was ich damit meine, zeigt der trailer. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Zj4n5tHY1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


erwartet also kein jump'n'run oder gar metroidvania; story ist king! 
verfasst wurde diese story von rhianna pratchett, der tochter von scheibenwelt-autor terry pratchett. 
die dame hat schon an zahlreichen videospielen mitgewirkt,  zb tomb raider oder auch mirror's edge.
lost words gibts für pc (egs, steam, gog), alle gängigen konsolen und auch stadia. preispunkt: um die 15 euro.


----------



## WildMustang (20. Mai 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Portal Reloaded, eine coole Standalone Mod für Portal 2. Als neues Feature wird ein Zeitportal eingeführt.
> War mir leider zu schwierig und ich hab nach 40 Minuten aufgegeben... ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den tollen Tipp! Hatte viele  Stunden Spaß mit der Mod. Kann ich jedem empfehlen, der Lust auf neue, herausfordernde Level hat.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2021)

unter der woche ist das cyberpunk-bzw-scifi-noir-adventure *lacuna* nach mehreren jahren entwicklungszeit erschienen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWh4Fzv7vLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


lacuna ist das erstlingswerk des saarländischen indie-studios digitales. den (noch wenigen) wertungen nach zu urteilen, ein gelungenes debüt.
der preis liegt bei knapp 15 euro (steam / gog).
wer erstmal reinschnuppern will, kann den prolog kostenlos spielen.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2021)

Ein weiteres Noir Crime Adventure kommt am 8. Juni: *Backbone*

Im letzten Jahr hab ich schon den kostenlosen Prologue gespielt und der hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen. Wer auf liebevoll gemachte Pixel Art mit einigen modernen Grafikfeatures, Noir Crime, tierische Protagonisten und/oder gebackene Bohnen steht, macht hier sicher nicht viel falsch. Das Spiel wird in 5 Storykapitel aufgeteilt und ca. 8 bis 10 Stunden lang sein. Einen Preis konnte ich noch nicht finden, ich gehe aber auch hier von ca. 15 bis 20 Euro aus.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTC6ZET43uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wer sich nicht sicher ist, kann natürlich immer noch in den Prologue reinschnuppern: https://store.steampowered.com/app/992310/Backbone_Prologue/


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> passt eigentlich nicht ganz hier rein, aber ich poste es trotzdem mal:
> wer auf p'n'c-adventures steht, sollte vielleicht *of pawns and kings* (hat nichts mit dem buch zu tun) im auge behalten.
> das spiel wird von einem einzigen entwickler erstellt. of pawns and kings ist quasi das lebensprojekt von ingo stuckenbrock. schon seit 25 jahren (!!!) werkelt er, mit unterbrechungen natürlich, an seinem spiel. hier ist seine geschichte. durch den artikel bin ich übrigens auch erst darauf gestoßen, vorher nie davon gehört.
> of pawns and kings soll einen letzten push (hoffentlich) mit hilfe von kickstarter erhalten. die kampagne ist aber noch nicht live. zu diesem zweck hat ingo einen, wie ich finde, ziemlich sympathischen trailer erstellt, der auch spielszenen enthält.
> ...


die entsprechende kickstarter-kampagne (ziel 50.000) ist jetzt live. 








						of pawns & Kings
					

Monkey Island meets Riven meets Labyrinth. In spirit of genre classics and film. Gently modernised gameplay in amazing environments.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juli 2021)

wieder mal durch puren zufall bin ich (bei metacritic / derzeit #2 der besten pc-games 2021!) über einen interessanten titel gestolpert, von dem ich noch nie was gehört hab: *wildermyth*.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgt_0ALl0Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



was ist wildermyth?


			
				Entwickler-Webseite schrieb:
			
		

> Wildermyth is a character-driven, procedurally-generated tactical RPG, designed to help you tell your wildest stories. Like the best tabletop roleplaying experiences, Wildermyth gives you choices and answers your every decision with consequences that drive your characters forward.
> 
> Lead a band of heroes as they grow from reluctant farmers into unique, legendary fighters. Combat unexpected threats and strange monsters across interactive battlefields. Unravel mysteries and share pensive moments in an ever-new fantasy setting that blends hard truths and sacrifice with humor and personal storytelling.



wildermyth gibts bislang (?) offenbar nur für pc.
20 euro bei steam.
bewertungen sind überragend: 95% positiv von ~ 5.500.


----------



## mikeiminternet (9. Juli 2021)

Ein Klassiker - Riddick, Escape from Butcher Bay. Auf einem potentem PC mit Updates oder Grafik Mods ist das Spiel bestimmt auch heute noch ein Atmoshäre Highlight.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die entsprechende kickstarter-kampagne (ziel 50.000) ist jetzt live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und läuft eher schlecht: bei noch 20 tagen laufzeit ist gerade mal 1/5 beisammen. das wird wohl nix. 

immerhin gibts jetzt aber ne demo (für jedermann): https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/of-pawns-and-kings/of-pawns-and-kings/posts/3244364


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Juli 2021)

*Super Robot Wars 30*

Erstmals in der Seriengeschichte eine Veröffentlichung für den westlichen PC-Spieler. Fast schon ein Exklusivspiel. 
Wird zwar erst im Oktober erscheinen, aber das Ding ist speziell und läuft sicher unter dem Radar.
Für Mecha-Anime und Taktikfreunde einen Blick wert.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V_c31zgcgT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/898750/Super_Robot_Wars_30/

Für Konsolen ist es bisher soweit nur für Asien bestätigt.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *baldo* ist spielerisch ua von zelda inspiriert. bei der grafischen gestaltung stand unübersehbar studio ghibli pate.
> entwickler ist ein traditionsreiches (aber mir bis dato gänzlich unbekanntes) studio namens naps team aus italien.
> 
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxcZ8J-cDtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



jetzt gibts 'nen termin: am 27. august isses so weit.
ich hoffe, es wird so gut wie es charmant aussieht.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jetzt gibts 'nen termin: am 27. august isses so weit.
> ich hoffe, es wird so gut wie es charmant aussieht.


Oh, das sieht wirklich gut aus. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2021)

die ehemalige skyrim-mod *the forgotten city* ist gestern standalone erschienen!
mit rollenspiel hat das ganze wenig zu tun, euch erwartet eine narrative spielerfahrung im alten rom.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_l6jHpyZnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


the forgotten city gibts für pc, ps und xbox. switch-version folgt. 
preis liegt bei 25 (pc) bzw 30 (konsolen) euro. 

trivia: the forgotten city wurde (so weit ich weiß jedenfalls) von einer einzigen person entwickelt, einem anwalt aus australien. gebraucht hat er dafür satte 9 jahre.  den ersten wertungen nach zu urteilen, scheint sich der aufwand gelohnt zu haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> trivia: the forgotten city wurde (so weit ich weiß jedenfalls) von einer einzigen person entwickelt, einem anwalt aus australien. gebraucht hat er dafür satte 9 jahre.  den ersten wertungen nach zu urteilen, scheint sich der aufwand gelohnt zu haben.


Na ja, Wertungen darf man bei solchen Titeln nicht im Kontext mit normalen Spielen sehen. 

Es sieht zumindest marginal interessant aus. Aber holen werde ich es mir wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Zybba (29. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die ehemalige skyrim-mod *the forgotten city* ist gestern standalone erschienen!


Sieht gut aus.
Cool, was du immer so ausgräbst und hier präsentierst!


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2021)

*zool* kehrt nach knapp 30 (!) jahren zurück.
der platform-klassiker erscheint im august als remake mit dem namenszusatz redimensioned.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qg4ip2bKNOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__





						Zool Redimensioned jumps onto Steam this August! | Sumo Digital
					

Zool Redimensioned jumps onto Steam this August! Developed by the Sumo Digital Academy cohort and published by Secret Mode, this update to the 1990s classic platformer is available to wishlist on Steam now.




					www.sumo-digital.com
				



soll vorerst (?) wohl nur ne pc-version geben.
diese ist auch bereits bei steam gelistet. 
preis gibts noch nicht.


----------



## Zybba (11. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOEQ99PBb5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Geheimtipp ist wahrscheinlich etwas übertrieben...
Es ist ein neues deutsches Indiegame. Puzzle und Platformer Passagen sind der Hauptteil des Spiels.
Es ist im Game Pass enthalten, geht nur 3-4 Stunden. Wir haben es im aktuellen Podcast besprochen und fanden es gut!


----------



## McDrake (11. August 2021)

Hab ich auch angespielt. Fands ganz nett


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2021)

schon vor einigen tagen ist der virtuelle road-trip *road 96* erschienen.
das grundlegende gameplay erinnert an telltale-games oder natürlich auch life is strange. allerdings findet das ganze in eine prozedural generierten (quasi-) open-world statt und wird aus der ego-perspektive gespielt. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GlGjN4OuWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


road 96 gibts momentan nur für pc (egs / steam) und switch. der preis liegt bei etwa 20 euro. zumindest für die pc-version gibts auch ne demo. da werd ich wohl früher oder später zuschlagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2021)

*Cleo - A pirate's tale*, ein Retro-Adventure auf den Spuren der alten (!) *Monkey Island*-Klassiker, erscheint am 12.12.2021 auf Steam. Mit englischer und (!) deutscher Vollvertonung. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwQ8HSB8c54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2021)

erst gestern ist außerdem der interaktive time-loop-thriller *12 minutes* erschienen.
dazu gabs hier schon ein preview. test dürfte wohl folgen. vielleicht aber auch nur 'ne news dazu, was asmongold (?) davon hält. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uob80LBVgzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


12 minutes gibts bislang nur für pc und xbox. preis liegt ebenfalls bei um die 20 euro.
die bisherigen (kritiker-) meinungen gehen weiiiiiiiit auseinander. während einige storytelling, erzählweise und die tolle vertonung ua durch willem dafoe und daisy ridley loben (wobei bei dem punkt die meinungen schon geteilt sind), kritisieren andere das gameplay als ultra-repetitiv und letzten endes leider ziemlich langweilig. bin persönlich zwar interessiert, aber genau so was hatte ich irgendwie schon befürchtet. mal schauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2021)

Scheint unter all den kommenden Neuerscheinungen total untergegangen zu sein, aber bereits am 03. September erscheint nach dem VR-Spiel "Creed: Rise to Glory" nun ein normaler 3rd-Person-Prügler namens *Big Rumble Boxing: Creed Champions*.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIoQOPdxH1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ziemlich comichafter Look, aber Rocky-Fans werden es vielleicht trotzdem lieben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2021)

*Tormented Souls*:  Ein Spiel, welches an die alten Resident Evil Titel erinnert. Mit der Tank-Steuerung, der Kamera, dem Inventar, den Rätseln und dem Speichersystem.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QnUyg5gNkrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Auf Steam gibt es auch eine Demo und das Spiel kostet 20 Euro.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. August 2021)

*Citystate II*

Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich darüber gestoßen bin aber das schaut doch ganz annehmbar aus, grafische Schwächen sind klar erkennbar. Jedoch als Städtebausimulation recht hübsch. Als Alternative zu Cities Skyline vielleicht mal sehenswert. Kommt auch schon in einem Monat raus.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ncGCfwj_1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.











						Citystate II on Steam
					

Build the cities of a new Nation and bring about your vision of the ideal society. Citystate II is a modern city-builder featuring political customization and realistic economics with a focus on macro management.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2021)

eigentlich ist *eastward* auch mal wieder kein klassischer geheimtipp, da es auf pcgames aber merkwürdigerweise überhaupt nicht stattfindet, pack ichs trotzdem mal hier rein.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UV8iBUN5Edg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


kurz zusammengefasst: eastward spielt in einer post-apokylptischen welt, das gameplay scheint stark von zelda inspiriert zu sein. herausragendes merkmal ist die (imo) wirklich wunderschöne pixel-art-grafik. zu beachten: obwohl es 2 protagonisten gibt, handelt es sich um ein reines sp-abenteuer!
eastward gibts für pc und switch. preis: um die 25 euro. 
openscore: 83


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. September 2021)

Noch ein Spiel von der Sorte "Findet auf der Seite kaum Beachtung":
*Sable*
Ein eher gemächliches Spiel für den gemütlichen Zockerabend. Kurz runtergebrochen ist es ein Erkundungsspiel, Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf einer Art Selbstfindungsreise innerhalb der Spielwelt. Und die Gestaltung dieser macht das Spiel auch besonders, der Artstyle zieht schon künstlerische Züge.
Wer jedoch Action oder mehr abseits des Erkunden sucht, wird mit dem Spiel wohl nicht warm.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0evJUp7-aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Für PC und Xbox erschienen.

Und als Zugabe:
*Gamedec*

Cyberpunk-Rollenspiel in ISO-Sicht. Wer von CD-Projekt genug hat, kann sich ja hieran versuchen. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-HCG2k2mWCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Bisher nur für PC erschienen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Oktober 2021)

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, vielleicht wäre es angebracht hierfür einen eigenen Thread zu erstellen, aber ich lass das einfach mal hier:

Sind vorwiegend Eindrücke aus dem Steam Next Fest und den spielbaren Demos. Für mich aber alles klare Empfelungen mit solidem Potential.


Spoiler



Sofern jemand weitere Eindrücke oder auch andere Perlen vorschlagen kann, bin immer empfänglich für weitere Vorschläge die man in den zwei Resttagen noch ausprobieren kann.



*Postal Brain Damaged*
Grafisch geht es komplett Richtung Retroshooter, zielt vollends auf Doom ab und kopiert fast schamlos Mechaniken, Gegener und Waffen. Das Waffenfeedback spielt sich gut, der Humor triff ins Schwarze (das Starten der Demo hat sich allein für das Intro gelohnt   ), einzig das spielbare Level (was mich an die Milchmannverschwörung aus Psychonauts erinnerte) ist doch eher aus eintönigen Material aufgebaut.








						POSTAL: Brain Damaged on Steam
					

POSTAL: Brain Damaged is a new, action-oriented take on the Running With Scissors’ cult game series with throwback graphics, and fast-paced, modern gameplay. Take a wild roller coaster ride through the twisted wonderland encased in the POSTAL DUDE’S messed-up mind.




					store.steampowered.com
				




*Kaiju Wars*
Als Inspiration gilt ganz klar Into the Breach*,* hier hat man jedoch die ruhmlose Aufgabe Bevölkerung und Städte mit im Grunde unterlegenem Militär gegen eine Riege von Monstern zu verteidigen. Das Ganze wird in einer Rahmenhandlung zusammengehalten. Bestechen kann der Titel durch die Farbgebung und Grafikstil, der sich an alten Filmplakaten alter Godzillastreifen orientiert.








						Kaiju Wars on Steam
					

Play out a Kaiju movie as the (hopelessly) outclassed military in this stylish 2D turn-based strategy game. Construct buildings and defend your city with cannon-fodder tanks, jets and more as the devastating kaiju grow in power with every attack.




					store.steampowered.com
				




*Unusual Findings*
Kann man wohl am ehesten als eine Hommage and alte Lucasfilm Point and Click Spiele sehen. Pixel-Adventure in den 80er mit übernatürlichem Einschlag*. *Natülich vollgestopft mit popkulturellen Referenzen.








						Unusual Findings on Steam
					

Three friends uncover mysteries in the 1980s. Follow their amazing adventures in a game where your decisions really matter. Be prepared to spin like a record on your incredible journey back to the era of synthesizers, VHS Rental stores, 8 bits games and evil alien conspiracies.




					store.steampowered.com
				




*Next Space Rebels*
Interessantes Konzept, ein spielbarer Youtube-Account, den man populär machen möchte, und wie...?
Einfach in dem man aberwitzige Raketen aus allem denkbaren Kram zusammenbastelt und diesen so weit wie möglich in die Lüfte befördert. Man startet mit einfachem Feuerwerk, jedoch, was die Demo preisgibt, wird es wohl auch komplexer und abgefahrener (wer wollte nicht schon immer sowas wie ein Fahrrad in eine Rakete umfunktionieren). Das alles wird von selbstgedrehten (vielleicht teils überdrehten) "Youtube-Videos" begleitet, ist Gewöhnungssache.








						Next Space Rebels on Steam
					

SPACE IS FOR EVERYONE. In Next Space Rebels, you will develop from a naive rocket hobbyist into an experienced space activist by designing, building, and launching rockets of increasing complexity.




					store.steampowered.com
				




*Terror of Hemasaurus*
Noch ein Spiel mit Kaiju Thema. Hier wurde jedoch passend Rampage zum Vorbild genommen. Heißt im Pixel-Stil Hochhäuser und Bevölkerung terrorisieren, auch hier wird eine kleine Rahmenhandlung zwischen den einzelnen Leveln erzählt. Das pixelige Einstürzen von massiven Häuserblocks ist aber schon eine Augenweide*.








						Terror of Hemasaurus on Steam
					

A retro city smash 'em up with satisfying destruction physics. Play as a Giant Monster unleashing terror upon mankind in this modern arcade experience with the action turned up to eleven.




					store.steampowered.com
				



*


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2021)

AV: Rings of Saturn. Ist ein Indie Space-Spiel, noch EA und kostet keine 10 EUR. Selbst in der aktuellen Topversion bleibt der Preis darunter. Man sollte sich aber Zeit zum Einarbeiten nehmen.  Macht aber Laune.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2021)

in *nuclear blaze* verkörpert der spieler einen pixeligen feuerwehrmann, der in einer in flammen aufgegangenen militäreinreichtung für ordnung sorgen soll. also quasi: grisu - the game, nur (leider) ohne grisu. entwickelt wurde das ganze von einem der dead-cells-macher (sebastien benard). es handelt sich aber nicht um ein roguelike oder irgendwas in der art! 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfMZbvVY5Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


nuclear blaze gibts derzeit nur für pc (steam, itch.io) und kostet keine 10 euro. 
auf der webseite kann man im browser probespielen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (14. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPddoqBkAuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


*Bright Memory: Infinite*

Ein sehr kurzes Spiel, aber dafür hatte ich echt Spaß. Zeigt gut, was wenige Menschen mit den heutigen Mitteln erreichen können.
Es ist ein Ego-Shooter mit Anleihen von Action Spielen wie Devil May Cry.


P.S.: Wer Bright Memory vor dem Release von Bright Memory: Infinite gekauft hat, bekommt Bright Memory: Infinite ohne weitere Kosten. (Zumindest auf Steam)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2021)

SEHR überraschend - und komisch dass die PCG-Redaktion noch keine News dazu beigesteuert hat -:
*Titan Quest* hat jetzt sein nunmehr 4. Add-On bekommen.









						Titan Quest: Neues Addon erscheint völlig aus dem Nichts
					

Titan Quest überrascht schon wieder mit einer neuen Erweiterung: Eternal Embers ist ohne Vorwarnung bei Steam erschienen.




					www.gamestar.de
				




Ich muss mir endlich mal *Ragnarök* und *Atlantis* kaufen. Denke über Weihnachten hätte ich Zeit dafür.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Dezember 2021)

heute mal ein richtiger geheimtipp, ich kannte es jedenfalls (bis vorgestern) nicht: *The Legend of Tianding!*
ins auge gefallen ists mir in erster linie wegen des grafikstils. das ganze ist wie ein comicbuch gezeichnet und auch insgesamt so aufgemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei dem spiel handelt es sich quasi um ein 2d-jump'n'prügel mit ein paar metroidvania-akzenten. so gibt es ne art "oberwelt" oder hub in der man sich missionen abholen kann und wo die story in erster linie weitergeführt wird. danach gehts in "dungeons" zum prügeln, schießen und hüpfen. protagonist ist der titelgebende tian-ding, offenbar so ne art taiwanischer robin hood. die geschichte spielt zu beginn des 20 jhdts, zu zeiten der japanischen besatzung taiwans.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVzpkqVV8U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


da es *The Legend of Tianding *derzeit (mit gutschein) für gerade mal 5,99 im egs gibt, hab ich natürlich direkt zugeschlagen und kann (bislang, in kapitel 5) eine absolute empfehlung aussprechen, wenn man auch nur im entferntesten auf so was steht und mit dem grafikstil was anfangen kann! 

ach so: controller ist (mehr oder weniger) pflicht, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Vordack (29. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab jetzt ein Bild ingame gefunden, das a) die 7 Todsünden und b) die 4 letzten Dinge zeigt ... bloß kann ich nicht erkennen, was die konkret sein sollen. Irgendwas mit Tod. Fegefeuer und dem himmlischen Gericht von der Thematik her.


It is about sin, and the Four Last Things – Death, Judgement, Heaven and Hell


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Januar 2022)

*Songs of Glimmerwick*

Eastshade Studios (Entwickler von den 1st Person Adventures Leaving Lyndow und Eastshade) haben vor 18 Minuten ein neues Spiel angekündigt. Anders, als die beiden Vorgänger, ist das hier in gezeichneter 2d Optik gehalten, die aber im Trailer schon mal sehr schön aussieht. Auch die Musik und die Stimmen klingen toll.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MwqCKunR4Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Musik scheint sowieso ein großes Thema in dem Spiel zu sein, denn Musik wird Magie sein, was mich ein wenig an den Point & Click Klassiker Loom erinnert. Im Gegensatz zu traditionelleren CRPGs wird es hier zwar Quests, Charakterentwicklung usw. geben, aber der Spielverlauf wird friedlich sein. Wie schon in Eastshade wird es wohl wieder viele Herausforderungen, Aufgaben, Geschichten und Charaktere geben und vor allem viel zu entdecken, aber keine Kämpfe oder Bösewichte, denen man das Handwerk legen muss.

Ich bin dezent gehypt, aber bis zum Release vergehen noch ca. 1 1/2 Jahre.


----------



## TheNexx45 (19. Januar 2022)

Also als ganz klaren "Geheimtipp" würde ich Dead Cells nehmen ! 
Vielleicht ist es kein Geheimtipp mehr.
Ich liebe die Souls Reihe ( natürlich auch Bloodborne ) und habe den großartigen 2D Pixel Dungeon Crawler ausprobiert. Ich war so gefesselt und begeistert. Immer wieder bin ich drauf gegangen und es war mir egal ! Ich wollte besser werden und neue Geheimräume , Kombis und Waffen entdecken. Die Art und Weise wie es dich zum verzweifeln bringt ist einfach purer Nervenkitzel. Klar hier und da war ich mal mehr als Upgefu... aber trotzdem bin ich immer wieder aufgestanden und wollte mehr !!!!! und vorallem weiterkommen! Endlich am Endboss angelangt war es nicht vorbei ! Ich habe den Hardcore Modus angeschaltet und habe es nochmal probiert , wieder und wieder . Wer soulslike Spiele mag sollte und muss es austesten. Aber Vorsicht es saugt dich ein und spuckt dich mit Haaren wieder aus !


----------



## TheNexx45 (19. Januar 2022)

HanFred schrieb:


> Kannst ja kurz in ein Let's Play reinschauen. Ich find's einerseits ansprechend, andererseits aber auch nervig. Man muss schon auf Ressourcenmanagement stehen und ggf. sucht man sich dumm und dämlich nach dem Gewehr.
> Allerdings ist es länger her, dass ich bei Gronkh (jaja, schlagt mich) zusah.


Wieso schlagt mich? haha habe auch laaaaaaange zeit dem Gregor zugehört und geschaut von jetzt auf gleich war das interesse weg und irgendwie hat es mich nicht nehr angesprochen.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. April 2022)

Vor kurzem bin ich auf ein bald erscheinendes Point & Click Adventure aufmerksam geworden:

*Beyond the Edge of Owlsgard*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBIIvQs2t7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich muss zugeben: Ich hab mich sofort in das Spiel verliebt.

Erinnert mich ein wenig an Erben der Erde aus den 90ern, falls das noch jemand kennt. Grafikstil (wenn man Pixelart mag) und Vertonung (sehr gute deutsche Sprecher) machen auch einen tollen Eindruck.

Auf Steam und itch.io gibt's außerdem eine recht umfangreiche Demo zum Antesten:








						Beyond The Edge Of Owlsgard on Steam
					

Save a peaceful world from being annihilated by machines in this oldschool point&click tale, inspired by classic animated movies and adventure games of the 90s.




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Beyond The Edge Of Owlsgard by WatchDaToast
					

A peaceful world inhabited by animals is about to be annihilated by machines.




					watchdatoast.itch.io


----------



## RabiaterRobert (10. Mai 2022)

Ich kann zwei Indie-Horror-Spiele empfehlen, sind zwar beide etwas älter und nich allzu lang, dafür aber auch kostenlos.

*Wrong Floor*
Wie der Titel schon sagt, gelangt man versehentlich auf die falsche Etage, nämlich in den dunklen Keller und irgendwas stimmt dort ganz und gar nicht. Bei diesem Spiel ging mir die Pumpe...
Zu finden bei Itch.io: https://n4ba.itch.io/wrong-floor

*Bunker 16*
Schutzsuchend vor einem Sturm findet man in einen verlassenen Bunker Zuflucht. Plötzlich schließt sich die Tür und man ist gefangen. Es ist stockfinster und die Taschenlampe hat nur begrenzt Strom. Sehr atmosphärisch und gruselig das Spiel.
Zu finden bei Gamejolt: https://gamejolt.com/games/bunker16/24718


----------

